# UTES will play BAMA



## coyoteslayer

This game should be very good and I hope they play eachother, and if the UTES win then it will be good for the MWC.   

Of course the UTES will be playing a tough BAMA team, but they could still pull off a win.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> And monkeys might fly outta my butt.


Is that what you call a gut-bomb?


----------



## Loke

fatbass said:


> And monkeys might fly outta my butt. :roll: :mrgreen:


Pics?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

The Utes will get their monkey butts taken out behind the woodshed if they play the Tide.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> The Utes will get their monkey butts taken out behind the woodshed if they play the Tide.


Sounds like Bama has a few personal issues then.


----------



## UintaMan

coyoteslayer said:


> This game should be very good and I hope they play eachother, and if the UTES win then it will be good for the MWC.
> 
> Of course the UTES will be playing a tough BAMA team, but they could still pull off a win.


I sure hope this is the way it plays out as well. It will be a great game to watch and it will be very interesting to see how the Utes and the MWC stands up to the best or second best team in the SEC. It's put up or shutup time for sure as far as the MWC is concerned. I'm not sure how the game is going to turn out but i can't wait to watch it that's for sure!


----------



## Huge29

I may be in the minority (of Y fans wanting to see the U do well), but I would like to see them succeed, anything to discredit the BCS conferences is progress. I just see it as so petty and ridiculously immature to cheer against your rival just for the sake of being against them. My U neighbors were cheering for TCU when they beat the Y; it is just so immature that it made me sick! FWIW I hope the Utes make a good showing, but Bama certainly does look really good, only two penalties each of which arguably contributed two scores and only lost by 11 to the presumable national champ. I personally don't think the Utes will be able to keep it close, the best team that they played was TCU and they barely pulled that off by TCU beating themselves--that is a very objective statement; no bias here.


----------



## idiot with a bow

*ROLL TIDE!!!*


----------



## orvis1

I suspect the utes can keep it close and that will be enough to get some respect for the MWC! I do think the Utes can beat bama they will want it more but on a nuetral field in 10 games I give the not to bama in 7 of them. Luckily we only play once and the Utes are capable of beating bama remember UK almost did! Looking forward to the game interested to see what vegas makes the odds at I say Bama -9 1/2.


----------



## martymcfly73

idiot with a bow said:


> *ROLL TIDE!!!*


+1 zillion.


----------



## Ryfly

I'm another BYU fan who would like to see the Utes make a good showing but it's not 2004 folks.


----------



## trouthunter1

If you guys think the Utes are just gonna roll over and let the tide roll over them, your outta your mind. Utes are undefeated. I don't care if it is the MWC. They are 12-0 for a reason. I bet the school from down south wishes they were 12-0 and going to play bama. I think it's going to be a great game and the Utes will win.

28-17 Utes!!!

U T A H


----------



## Riverrat77

trouthunter1 said:


> They are 12-0 for a reason. I bet the school from down south wishes they were 12-0 and going to play bama.


Yeah... it can be summed up in one word. Luck. :lol: Or.... Louie.

Either way the Utes easily could have walked out of this season as a two loss team... if not more.


----------



## HighNDry

This is exactly what the Utes have wanted. No whining, no complaining. You want to be a BCS buster, then you better be prepared to get busted in the face, and do some busting back. Alabama will be angry. They played Florida well. Should be a good game.

My only other question is this: will Utah fans be cheering for BYU in the Las Vegas Bowl or will they be cheering for Arizona?


----------



## jahan

This will be a great game and I am excited for it. I have been saying it for several weeks, I think Utah can hang with Alabama and I think they will win. Alabama is a very good team, but so is Utah. It is ironic how many BYU fans talk about Ute fans, yet they do the same **** thing and cheer for any one that plays Utah, typical Zoobie fan behavior. :wink: :lol: :lol: Sorry Huge I know you didn't. I will root for BYU to beat Arizona. 8) 

This is what Utah wanted, so lets see what they are made of. They got screwed in 04', now they need to back it up. And you are right idiot the tide will get rolled. :wink: :lol: I am joking, I don't think there is any way the Utes would roll the Tide, but I think they can and will win.


----------



## UintaMan

trouthunter1 said:


> If you guys think the Utes are just gonna roll over and let the tide roll over them, your outta your mind. Utes are undefeated. I don't care if it is the MWC. They are 12-0 for a reason. *I bet the school from down south wishes they were 12-0 and going to play bama.* I think it's going to be a great game and the Utes will win.
> 
> 28-17 Utes!!!
> 
> U T A H


Oh man you really got all of us on that one! :roll:


----------



## GaryFish

So with the red "Quest" shirt mocking BYU's goals when they failed, how does UteFan view all the "Undefeated" gear in stores. A bit early isn't it? What is UteFan going to do with the undefeated gear after Bama wipes itself clean with Ute? 

I REALLY hope the Utes will win. It will be good for them, and will legitimize the great year the whole conference has had this year. I WILL be cheering for the Utes. I just think Bama will win.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> So with the red "Quest" shirt mocking BYU's goals when they failed, *how does UteFan view all the "Undefeated" gear in stores*. A bit early isn't it? What is UteFan going to do with the undefeated gear after Bama wipes itself clean with Ute?
> 
> I REALLY hope the Utes will win. It will be good for them, and will legitimize the great year the whole conference has had this year. I WILL be cheering for the Utes. I just think Bama will win.


I personally don't like it, but that is me. I think it is alright if you clarify undefeated regular season, but there is still one game left, ask the Patriots how it worked out for them. :lol:


----------



## trouthunter1

If there is undefeated gear being sold, I don't agree with it! It was stupid for Bronco to do it and it is stupid if utah is doing it. Let your actions on the field prove how good you are.


----------



## cwp

I am not a big Utah fan, but they have a ton of reason to be worried. Their defense is going to have their hands full with Coffee alone. I think he will run the ball down their throat at will.....it might be 5 yards at a time but enough to tire a defense quickly. If you add into the mix the tight end and other recievers the utes are going to get their ass handed to them.
Cory


----------



## utahgolf

Bama is the best option the utes could have hoped for...Bama is the softest of the top teams,, the utes wouldn't have a prayer against florida, oklahoma or an angry texas team...Bama offers them their best chance....


----------



## trouthunter1

Any team can beat any other team on any given day!!!! I just hope it will be the Utes day on Jan 2nd!


----------



## seniorsetterguy

Coug here. Rootin' for the Utes...but bettin' on Bama.

Go UTES!!!


----------



## orvis1

I am rooting for both TCU and BYU in thier bowl games. The TCU vrs Boise game will be a ton better game than the orange bowl for sure, those guys got the shaft. I think bama will win the game but if the utes can keep it within 10pts and I believe they can the MTN West will get some respect. Now if they beat Bama there needs to be some talk about what confernces get these automatic bcs births. Boise got jammed badly this year.


----------



## buggsz24

fatbass said:


> Bama wins 38-12 (4 field goals for the best football player on the Utes roster!)


I think we already know how accurate your guesses are.... :roll:



fatbass said:


> As explosive and talented as Florida are, I believe Alabama will win 30-24.


Had Percy Harvin been healthy, Florida would have won by another two TD's.


----------



## GaryFish

So Bugz - how bad does Texas beat THE Ohio State Buckeyes? I'm guessing no fewer than 4 TDs. That game is gonna be ugly for the suckeyes. Texas got screwed.


----------



## buggsz24

GaryFish said:


> So Bugz - how bad does Texas beat THE Ohio State Buckeyes? I'm guessing no fewer than 4 TDs. That game is gonna be ugly for the suckeyes. Texas got screwed.


If the Longhorns get out to an early lead, you can expect them to run up the score. Texas is ready to make a statement and you can be sure next years pre-season polls are already on their mind.

45-21 Texas.


----------



## flyguy7

That might be a bit high. I'm going 38-20 - Longhorns


----------



## Guest

I am conflicted over this one. Part of me wants to see the Utes get crushed because of their intolerable fans. I went to the rivalry game with my son and it was one of the WORST experiences of my life. It was nothing less than a four hour long verbal and physical assault by some of the most disgusting and obnoxious people I have ever seen. Even my 8 year old son was verbally assaulted with profanity and religious slurs. And I am not talking about harmless taunting. I am talking about vicious and hateful assaults. Never again will I attend a football game in that stadium.

On the other hand, I am afraid of what another Hawaii-esque beat down would do to the reputation of the MWC, and the other non-BCS programs in general. That part of me hopes Utah can at least make it competitive.


----------



## flyguy7

WW, do you think it is any different for a Ute fan at L.E. stadium during the rivalry game. NO


----------



## BIGBEAN

flyguy7 said:


> WW, do you think it is any different for a Ute fan at L.E. stadium during the rivalry game. NO


Its alot different. I had a borther in law go to the BYU vs Ute game last year, and there wasn't one thing said to him he had a great time. He had Ute fans sitting all around him and there was alot of friendly verbal cheers yelled at each other but nothing was thrown and very little if no cussing went on. 8) 
This is not to say that it doesn't go on, but not to the extent that it does at the U. I know some people think that I am a Y homer, but I am not. Heck I was recruited heavely by the U, my wife attended school there. I used to be a Ute fan until I saw the way they think and behave. It is embarassing. They could care less if they win, unelss its BYU which drove me crazy (Fassel & Mcbirde).

I think the thing that drives me crazy about this rivalry is: 
1. The media gives the attention to the most followed team which is BYU and the Utes have the little brother syndrome, so their fans take it out on the Y. 
2. Little nerdy BYU fans who don't know a thing about football who spout off and fuel things. :twisted:

I guess its the same reasons why I can't stand Denver Broncos.


----------



## Guest

flyguy7 said:


> WW, do you think it is any different for a Ute fan at L.E. stadium during the rivalry game. NO


Yes I do. I am sure there is plenty of taunting that goes on but I have never witnessed that level of hatred and vulgarity at ANY sporting event, and I have been to many, from the NFL and NBA to high school events. From the moment we left our car until we got back in the car we were yelled and cursed at, had things thrown at us, and had the most despicable religious slurs shouted at us the entire time. My son was in tears half the time. One Utah fan did come up to us after the game was over and apologized profusely and said how embarrassed he was to be a Utah fan after witnessing how the fans treated BYU fans. I would be embarrassed too.

Say what you want about BYU fans but I have never witnessed anything remotely similar that kind of treatment at any BYU sports event, and I have been going to them for 30 years. But that is the last time I will go to Rice-Eccles.

In spite of all that I still hope Utah represents the MWC and plays competitively against Alabama.


----------



## flyguy7

Apparenty you guys forgot about this little incident

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=2214010


----------



## martymcfly73

WeakenedWarrior said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WW, do you think it is any different for a Ute fan at L.E. stadium during the rivalry game. NO
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do. I am sure there is plenty of taunting that goes on but I have never witnessed that level of hatred and vulgarity at ANY sporting event, and I have been to many, from the NFL and NBA to high school events. From the moment we left our car until we got back in the car we were yelled and cursed at, had things thrown at us, and had the most despicable religious slurs shouted at us the entire time. My son was in tears half the time. One Utah fan did come up to us after the game was over and apologized profusely and said how embarrassed he was to be a Utah fan after witnessing how the fans treated BYU fans. I would be embarrassed too.
> 
> Say what you want about BYU fans but I have never witnessed anything remotely similar that kind of treatment at any BYU sports event, and I have been going to them for 30 years. But that is the last time I will go to Rice-Eccles.
> 
> in spite of all that I still hope Utah represents the MWC and plays competitively against Alabama.
Click to expand...

I agree 100%. I was in a "scuffle" at Eccles because some W T, hillbilly Ute fan had some harsh comments for the females in our group because they had BYU jersey's on. I've never heard that at L.E. stadium. The Utes and their fans will feel right at home in New Orleans. People cut from the same cloth as the locals. :rotfl:


----------



## jahan

The taunting happens everywhere and it is annoying everywhere it happens. I hate it when fans get out of control, especially cursing and saying hurtful things with children around. But don't be naive and think it only happens up at the U. Most fans on both sides are respectful, but it only takes a handful of bad fans to ruin it for everyone. I guess it is just me, but if I had a friend or someone I knew doing that crap, I wouldn't allow it to happen. WW I am sorry that you were treated so badly, but don't judge all fans off of a few obnoxious ones. :mrgreen:


----------



## BIGBEAN

Nope, didn't forget about it. Nor the one where the student jumped out of the stands and tackled the cheerleader and then got the crap kicked out of him. 
Like was said I am sure it goes on, just not as much as at Rice Eccles Stadium. I think the only place that I have been that is worse was in 89 at Folsom stadium in Colorado. I went to a Oregon St. Colorado Buffs game, with Coors being the official sponsor of the Buffs there was drunken abusive fans every where. I was lucky to get out alive.


----------



## Guest

flyguy7 said:


> Apparenty you guys forgot about this little incident
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=2214010


I am not condoning that but I remember hearing on local sports talk radio the week after last year's rivalry game that this guy was not telling the whole story. Several people who were at the game called in and said this guy was cussing out all the BYU fans around him including some guy's daughter and that was why he got smashed in the nose. Again, I dont condone violence but there were numerous times that I felt like caving in some faces after hearing the crude insults yelled at my son. One [email protected]@rd POS in particular asked if daddy likes to touch him in places that make him feel uncomfortable, and dont tell the bishop because he will try to touch you too. That is just one example of the disgusting depravity we had to endure. It was all I could do to not beat the crap out of him.


----------



## clam midia

Don't Idiot! Just don't. 
Cause you know what is coming. A crack about the Vegas bowl, funeral potatoes, and a fearsome Arizona Wildcat team.
Go Wildcats! (weber state)


----------



## flyguy7

LOL you guys kill me. It happens everywhere but in Provo. Gotcha. I thought you Coug guys didn't have a "holier than thou" philosophy/


> The Utes and their fans will feel right at home in New Orleans. People cut from the same cloth as the locals.


 What is that supposed to mean? Judging people whom you do not know. The irony in this comment is on several occasions you have been a strong defender of the LDS faith. There is nothing wrong with that. Then you go and judge others the same way people judge LDS members without knowing anything about them. If that ain't the pot calling the kettle black.

PS As much as I dislike BYU I hope they make a good showing in the Las Vegas Bowl because it is good for the MWC and would give the Conference a 7-1 record over the Pac 10 this year.


----------



## martymcfly73

flyguy7 said:


> LOL you guys kill me. It happens everywhere but in Provo. Gotcha. I thought you Coug guys didn't have a "holier than thou" philosophy/
> 
> 
> 
> The Utes and their fans will feel right at home in New Orleans. People cut from the same cloth as the locals.
> 
> 
> 
> What is that supposed to mean? Judging people whom you do not know. The irony in this comment is on several occasions you have been a strong defender of the LDS faith. There is nothing wrong with that. Then you go and judge others the same way people judge LDS members without knowing anything about them. If that ain't the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> PS As much as I dislike BYU I hope they make a good showing in the Las Vegas Bowl because it is good for the MWC and would give the Conference a 7-1 record over the Pac 10 this year.
Click to expand...

I'm not judging anyone. I know the type of fans I've encountered. Not all are bad. A lot are. Have you ever been to new Orleans? I have during Katrina. Maybe it was the group I was around, but they were some of the most ungrateful people I've met. Plus it was a JOKE. LIGHTEN UP. Go fishing or something.


----------



## flyguy7

Hell, wouldn't that be great. But I have no way to get there! -#&#*!- Its alright, I should be getting a new truck today. Haven't fished in two weeks.


----------



## BIGBEAN

flyguy7 said:


> I thought you Coug guys didn't have a "holier than thou" philosophy/


See there it goes judge everyone becuase of one persons comment. :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73

flyguy7 said:


> Hell, wouldn't that be great. But I have no way to get there! -#&#*!- Its alright, I should be getting a new truck today. Haven't fished in two weeks.


That sucks. I can relate. You going back to the rendezvous when they have it in the spring?


----------



## flyguy7

Yea its in Bozeman again this year. I plan on going for anything else the killer fishing on the Madison.


----------



## trouthunter1

> I guess its the same reasons why I can't stand Denver Broncos.


What do you mean by that???? :roll:

Y fans are just as bad as U fans!! I just think some Y fans hide behind their religion!!! jmho!!


----------



## Dead Drifter

It could be the percentage of alcohol consumption in the parking lot during the tailgating. I don't think they all hide behind their religion as much as others hate them for it.


----------



## BIGBEAN

trouthunter1 said:


> I guess its the same reasons why I can't stand Denver Broncos.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by that???? :roll:


> I mean I can't stand the Broncos because you are force fed them in this tv market. You get there games no matter who they play, the same goes for San Francisco. I think alot of people don't like BYU for the same reason, they are getting to much of a good think. Ha ha 8)


----------



## Comrade Duck

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=445&sid=4886246

Even Ute fans were fed up with it. They must be "holier than thou" and "hiding behind their religion." Not your normal Ute I guess.

Shane


----------



## flyguy7

The exact same thing happened last year at LES. You must have forgotten. Do some research and look it up... Your memory must be coming up as short as the Cougar defense :lol:


----------



## proutdoors

flyguy7, the point you and other utefans are missing is the religious slurs coming from utefans toward BYU fans. That is the reason I, as a U of U grad, will NEVER cheer for the Utes. The amount of HATE coming from MANY of the utefan base is disgusting. utefan sees the Holy War as an excuse to vent their Mormon hatred.


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> flyguy7, the point you and other utefans are missing is the religious slurs coming from utefans toward BYU fans. That is the reason I, as a U of U grad, will NEVER cheer for the Utes. The amount of HATE coming from MANY of the utefan base is disgusting. utefan sees the Holy War as an excuse to vent their Mormon hatred.


I have never used religious slurs towards the cougs, I have made some jabs, but that comes with the territory when you have a school named after and affiliated with a church. For God sakes they used slogan's like "Quest for Perfection," then turn it into some religious stand point. I respect their beliefs and sticking to them, but they should get rid of the whole holier than though mentality, it is getting old.


----------



## flyguy7

No, I think it gives Coug fans an excuse to play the martyr card. Many Utes fans are mormons.


----------



## jahan

flyguy7 said:


> No, I think it gives Coug fans an excuse to play the martyr card. Many Utes fans are mormons.


No, you are a liar. 8) They are all devil worshipers and live to hate the cougs, ask any zoobie fan, they will tell you. _(O)_ :lol:  :wink:


----------



## bowhunter3

flyguy7 said:


> No, I think it gives Coug fans an excuse to play the martyr card. Many Utes fans are mormons.


+100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## proutdoors

If you two utefans would pay attention, I said "MANY" utefans, not "ALL". pay attention. :? How is BYU throwing 'it' in anyone's face when the BYU TEAM has a "Quest For Perfection" slogan? Grabbing at straws there.


----------



## jahan

proutdoors said:


> If you two utefans would pay attention, I said "MANY" utefans, not "ALL". pay attention. :? How is BYU throwing 'it' in anyone's face when the BYU TEAM has a "Quest For Perfection" slogan? Grabbing at straws there.


No just pulling a play out of your playbook. :wink: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## FROGGER

proutdoors said:


> flyguy7, the point you and other utefans are missing is the religious slurs coming from utefans toward BYU fans. That is the reason I, as a U of U grad, will NEVER cheer for the Utes. The amount of HATE coming from MANY of the utefan base is disgusting. utefan sees the Holy War as an excuse to vent their Mormon hatred.


Pot meet Kettle... are you saying Y fans dont do this as well :roll:

Never been to the holy war down south in red i guess...


----------



## flyguy7

BYU should have paid more attention to what happened with the Patsies in 
the NFL last year.


----------



## Comrade Duck

I keep hearing this "Holier than thou?" I'm a BYU fan, how is it that I am "holier than thou." That's a pretty blanket statement.

FlyGuy,

Open your eyes. Even Ute fans were disgusted by the behavior of their own crowd. You must have info that I am not privy too because nothing like this came out of LES last year. Scufffles happen, taunting happens but some Ute fans took it to a whole new level this year.

Shane


----------



## flyguy7

You must not have read this post earlier Comrade Duck http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=2214010


----------



## jahan

Comrade Duck said:


> I keep hearing this "Holier than thou?" I'm a BYU fan, how is it that I am "holier than thou." That's a pretty blanket statement.
> 
> FlyGuy,
> 
> Open your eyes. Even Ute fans were disgusted by the behavior of their own crowd. You must have info that I am not privy too because nothing like this came out of LES last year. Scufffles happen, taunting happens but some Ute fans took it to a whole new level this year.
> 
> Shane


I do not agree or condone any of that crap that goes on, but as you said, open your eyes, it is not just a Ute fan issue. Not all cougar fans have the "holier than thou" attitude, just like not all Ute fans are obnoxious.


----------



## FROGGER

BIGBEAN said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you Coug guys didn't have a "holier than thou" philosophy/
> 
> 
> 
> See there it goes judge everyone becuase of one persons comment. :lol:
Click to expand...

Are you not doing the same... HA HA zoobs, gotta love them...


----------



## Comrade Duck

That's all you got? One dude who got into a scuffle and got beat up? 

Like I said, that type of thing isn't new to this rivalry. Taunting with an occasional scuffle isn't new. It's the religious slurs that took this thing to a whole new level. You're too blind to see that even some Ute fans were fed up with the behavior. This type of account (Amanda Dickson, WeekendWarrior) is all to common this year. If any Ute would have heckled my boy with taunts about being touched and to not tell the bishop, the beating wouldn't have stopped until the ambulance showed up. That type of thing is unacceptable, yet it was common place this year.

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck

jahan said:


> I do not agree or condone any of that crap that goes on, but as you said, open your eyes, it is not just a Ute fan issue. Not all cougar fans have the "holier than thou" attitude, just like not all Ute fans are obnoxious.


I posted a link written by a Ute fan. Do you really think that I believe all Ute fans are obnoxious?

This was a Ute fan issue because it took place at RES.

Shane


----------



## flyguy7

So some slurrs some people were making is MUCH worse than some guy getting his as* kicked. Like I said, play the martyr card. Its entertaining how short your memory is. The only thing shorter is BYU's current winning streak, or the trip to the Las Vegas bowl.


----------



## FROGGER

Comrade Duck said:


> That's all you got? One dude who got into a scuffle and got beat up?
> 
> Like I said, that type of thing isn't new to this rivalry. Taunting with an occasional scuffle isn't new. It's the religious slurs that took this thing to a whole new level. You're too blind to see that even some Ute fans were fed up with the behavior. This type of account (Amanda Dickson, WeekendWarrior) is all to common this year. If any Ute would have heckled my boy with taunts about being touched and to not tell the bishop,* the beating wouldn't have stopped until the ambulance showed up. * That type of thing is unacceptable, yet it was common place this year.
> 
> Shane


I love it, a zoob and an internet tough guy... :rotfl:


----------



## Comrade Duck

FROGGER said:


> I love it, a zoob and an internet tough guy... :rotfl:


Are you a Dad?


----------



## GaryFish

The reason utefan feels that BYU fan has a 'greater than thou' attitude stems back to the one thing they have in common -
They both applied to BYU. :wink: 

Seriously - I've encountered awful fans in every venue. My first experience at Rice Stadium (before Eccles' name was put on it) was in '88, and I encountered a group of about 20 girls - about age 8-10 in the north end zone back when they let people come sit on that berm - and all these cute little girls had a chant going - 'F--- You B Y U.' That same year I was at the game in San Diego, and the SDSU fans were pretty liquored up. I've never heard the term 'Muther F--ker Mormon!" so much in all my life. And those same fans pelted us with empty beer bottles continuously. I was at the 34-31 game in Cougar Stadium, and was disgusted when BYU fans were throwing their caffeine-free coke cups at Coach Macbride when he led the Utah Ute band in the fight song at the end of the game. There are bad fans at every venue. And that just sucks. After the rivalry game this year - Jan Jorgensen said it best "There are moron fans for both teams and they all need to get a life." or something to that effect.


----------



## Comrade Duck

flyguy7 said:


> So some slurrs some people were making is MUCH worse than some guy getting his as* kicked. Like I said, play the martyr card. Its entertaining how short your memory is. The only thing shorter is BYU's current winning streak, or the trip to the Las Vegas bowl.


You have one incident. I can show you three on this thread alone. Is Amanda Dickson a martyr?

Shane


----------



## jahan

Comrade Duck said:


> That's all you got? One dude who got into a scuffle and got beat up?
> 
> Like I said, that type of thing isn't new to this rivalry. Taunting with an occasional scuffle isn't new. It's the religious slurs that took this thing to a whole new level. You're too blind to see that even some Ute fans were fed up with the behavior. This type of account (Amanda Dickson, WeekendWarrior) is all to common this year. If any Ute would have heckled my boy with taunts about being touched and to not tell the bishop, the beating wouldn't have stopped until the ambulance showed up. That type of thing is unacceptable, yet it was common place this year.
> 
> Shane


I completely agree about not standing for those kind of comments, I wouldn't stand for it either. You know there are many coug fans that think their fans are out of control also; in fact, one is on the team and a fellow Dino. :mrgreen: Did you see the interview with Jan Jorgenson after the game, he went off on fans from both sides, he didn't say just Ute fans or just Coug fans, he said fans from all sides need to calm down. My point is and you are not getting it, is that you would be naive to think this is just a Ute fan issue. It is easy to turn a blind eye when it is your team, easy to see when it is your rivals team acting out. 8)


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> The reason utefan feels that BYU fan has a 'greater than thou' attitude stems back to the one thing they have in common -
> *They both applied to BYU*. :wink:
> 
> Seriously - I've encountered awful fans in every venue. My first experience at Rice Stadium (before Eccles' name was put on it) was in '88, and I encountered a group of about 20 girls - about age 8-10 in the north end zone back when they let people come sit on that berm - and all these cute little girls had a chant going - 'F--- You B Y U.' That same year I was at the game in San Diego, and the SDSU fans were pretty liquored up. I've never heard the term 'Muther F--ker Mormon!" so much in all my life. And those same fans pelted us with empty beer bottles continuously. I was at the 34-31 game in Cougar Stadium, and was disgusted when BYU fans were throwing their caffeine-free coke cups at Coach Macbride when he led the Utah Ute band in the fight song at the end of the game. There are bad fans at every venue. And that just sucks. After the rivalry game this year - Jan Jorgensen said it best "There are moron fans for both teams and they all need to get a life." or something to that effect.


Once again you said it much better than I can and you beat me to the Jan Jorgensen example. :lol: As far as your first comment, there is truth to that, but you have the teams wrong. This is true of USU. You think there is a hate for BYU from Ute fans, Aggies hate..no loath BYU more than anyone. Alot of the people up at USU were not accepted to BYU then learn to hate the cougar fans for their "Holier than thou" attitude. I was surprised at that when I went to school up there. Go to a USU vs. BYU basketball game, you will hear chants that are way out of line, but that is how we roll. :wink: :lol:


----------



## FROGGER

Comrade Duck said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, a zoob and an internet tough guy... :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Dad?
Click to expand...

Yes, of 2...


----------



## Comrade Duck

FROGGER said:


> Yes, of 2...


Then you can understand that I'm not being an internet tough guy when I say that if somebody targeted my 8 year old boy with those type of taunts that I would do everything in my power to put them in their place.

This rivalry has reached new levels of hatred. That was shown at RES.

Shane


----------



## BIGBEAN

I guess the main thing I am saying is I have been to both Venues and the type of attacks that happen @ RES are more personal and intense than you see at LES. You will get teased and prodded at a BYU game. At a Utah game you are more likely to encounter physical violence because more often than not there is alcohol involved. There are several nerdy BYU fans that I would personally like to smash because they don't know when to shut their mouths. I would rather have a nerd verbally attack me than a bald goat-tee wearing drunken MUSS come after me. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I am conflicted over this one. Part of me wants to see the Utes get crushed because of their intolerable fans. I went to the rivalry game with my son and it was one of the WORST experiences of my life. It was nothing less than a four hour long verbal and physical assault by some of the most disgusting and obnoxious people I have ever seen. Even my 8 year old son was verbally assaulted with profanity and religious slurs. And I am not talking about harmless taunting. I am talking about vicious and hateful assaults. Never again will I attend a football game in that stadium.
> 
> On the other hand, I am afraid of what another Hawaii-esque beat down would do to the reputation of the MWC, and the other non-BCS programs in general. That part of me hopes Utah can at least make it competitive.


Are you sure you're not exaggerating your story a little bit to the extreme? Yeah I'm sure they were swearing at your 8 year old son. :roll: :roll: Were you wearing a shirt that said "The UTES can kiss my *** or something :lol: :lol: :lol:

You act like you got molested right there in the stands. Did you get beat up? Spit upon? Did someone give you a melvin?

Sorry, Im just having a hard time buying into your story and how it was the worse thing you have ever experienced and you will NOW be scarred for life.


----------



## UintaMan

jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason utefan feels that BYU fan has a 'greater than thou' attitude stems back to the one thing they have in common -
> *They both applied to BYU*. :wink:
> 
> Seriously - I've encountered awful fans in every venue. My first experience at Rice Stadium (before Eccles' name was put on it) was in '88, and I encountered a group of about 20 girls - about age 8-10 in the north end zone back when they let people come sit on that berm - and all these cute little girls had a chant going - 'F--- You B Y U.' That same year I was at the game in San Diego, and the SDSU fans were pretty liquored up. I've never heard the term 'Muther F--ker Mormon!" so much in all my life. And those same fans pelted us with empty beer bottles continuously. I was at the 34-31 game in Cougar Stadium, and was disgusted when BYU fans were throwing their caffeine-free coke cups at Coach Macbride when he led the Utah Ute band in the fight song at the end of the game. There are bad fans at every venue. And that just sucks. After the rivalry game this year - Jan Jorgensen said it best "There are moron fans for both teams and they all need to get a life." or something to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you said it much better than I can and you beat me to the Jan Jorgensen example. :lol: As far as your first comment, there is truth to that, but you have the teams wrong. This is true of USU. You think there is a hate for BYU from Ute fans, Aggies hate..no loath BYU more than anyone. Alot of the people up at USU were not accepted to BYU then learn to hate the cougar fans for their "Holier than thou" attitude. I was surprised at that when I went to school up there. Go to a USU vs. BYU basketball game, you will hear chants that are way out of line, but that is how we roll. :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Jahan I thought you were a Utah State fan! Are you now a Utah fan as well? Or are you just getting in on the bashing BYU posts for the fun of it? Just asking!


----------



## UintaMan

FROGGER said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you got? One dude who got into a scuffle and got beat up?
> 
> Like I said, that type of thing isn't new to this rivalry. Taunting with an occasional scuffle isn't new. It's the religious slurs that took this thing to a whole new level. You're too blind to see that even some Ute fans were fed up with the behavior. This type of account (Amanda Dickson, WeekendWarrior) is all to common this year. If any Ute would have heckled my boy with taunts about being touched and to not tell the bishop,* the beating wouldn't have stopped until the ambulance showed up. * That type of thing is unacceptable, yet it was common place this year.
> 
> Shane
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, a zoob and an internet tough guy... :rotfl:
Click to expand...

A tough guy for saying that he wouldn't put up with that? I'm guessing that you would just cower away in the corner and let someone verbally abuse your child! I love it, a Ute homer and a coward... :rotfl: -O,-


----------



## UintaMan

Comrade Duck said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, of 2...
> 
> 
> 
> Then you can understand that I'm not being an internet tough guy when I say that if somebody targeted my 8 year old boy with those type of taunts that I would do everything in my power to put them in their place.
> 
> *This rivalry has reached new levels of hatred. That was shown at RES.*
> 
> Shane
Click to expand...

I find it interesting that you attacked me when I claimed Ute fans were more extreme than BYU fans! I'm sorry but if you think that just this year alone the level of hatred reached new levels you're flat out wrong! This kind of crap has been going on all along! Funny that you attack and call a fellow fan out for something they were trying to say then you decide to try and make the same point but with it only starting this year by stating that all of the sudden the Ute fans just for some reason this year decided to take things to a whole new level! BYU fans at LES treat Ute fans the EXACT same way as the Ute fans do BYU fans at RES right? Wasn't that what you and your buddy claimed when you attacked me! So which is it? So now are you the reason that your boy hates BYU fans as well? You're trying to make the same point! Funny how flip floppy some people can be when deciding when to sit on the fence! Sucks eating crow doesn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

coyoteslayer said:


> Are you sure you're not exaggerating your story a little bit to the extreme? Yeah I'm sure they were swearing at your 8 year old son. :roll: :roll: Were you wearing a shirt that said "The UTES can kiss my *** or something :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You act like you got molested right there in the stands. Did you get beat up? Spit upon? Did someone give you a melvin?
> 
> Sorry, Im just having a hard time buying into your story and how it was the worse thing you have ever experienced and you will NOW be scarred for life.


You know coyote, you have acted like a complete [email protected]$$ all season, and I have learned to just ignore pretty much any thing you say because it is almost always mindless buffoonery, but you got some nerve to mock me about this and basically call me a liar. EVERY WORD of what I wrote regarding our experience at RES was true, not that I feel like I have to defend my word to some clown who likes to run his mouth off at people all the time from the safety of his keyboard. You're a big man!

My experience is not unique or even unusual. I have since spoken with my brother-in-law who also took his three sons to the game and sat in a different section, and they had the same experience. They endured constant profanity and religious slurs too, and his 12 and 14 year old sons left their seats to go the bathroom and came back in tears after getting cussed out by some (adult) Ute fans. He will never go back to RES either.

Now go ahead coyote, call him a liar too.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> *You know coyote, you have acted like a complete [email protected]$$ all season*, and I have learned to just ignore pretty much any thing you say because it is almost always mindless buffoonery, but you got some nerve to mock me about this and basically call me a liar. EVERY WORD of what I wrote regarding our experience at RES was true, not that I feel like I have to defend my word to some clown who likes to run his mouth off at people all the time from the safety of his keyboard. You're a big man!
> 
> My experience is not unique or even unusual. I have since spoken with my brother-in-law who also took his three sons to the game and sat in a different section, and they had the same experience. They endured constant profanity and religious slurs too, and his 12 and 14 year old sons left their seats to go the bathroom and came back in tears after getting cussed out by some (adult) Ute fans. He will never go back to RES either.
> 
> Now go ahead coyote, call him a liar too.


Oops Im sorry I must have struck a painful nerve. Yeah I said a lot of crazy things on here just to get under a lot of sensitive BYU fans skin because they take these games very seriously. It's funny :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im sorry I called your hero maxxie pads. He turned out to be a really winner when the pressure was on. CHOKE CHOKE. :lol: :lol:

WW, I was just saying it probably wasn't as bad as you described it because you were one of those sensitive BYU fans all year long.

I seriously doubt they had people in tears, This is sports people :lol: :lol: Good Grief. I have never seen this type hostile behavior at games nor have I seen little kids running to the bathroom crying because they were getting swore at.

Sorry to doubt you, but I do have that right.


----------



## flyguy7

All this endless **** talking on utes fans, its no wonder that you caught so much grief at the game. Everyone goes to the Utah BYU games because it is a heated rivalry, yet want to complain every year because everyone is so hostile. If its too much then don't go. Simple solution. Stay home and watch it on TV or better yet listen to it on KSL 1160 and whine with all of the announcers on there.


----------



## Comrade Duck

coyoteslayer said:


> Are you sure you're not exaggerating your story a little bit to the extreme? Yeah I'm sure they were swearing at your 8 year old son. :roll: :roll: Were you wearing a shirt that said "The UTES can kiss my *** or something :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You act like you got molested right there in the stands. Did you get beat up? Spit upon? Did someone give you a melvin?
> 
> Sorry, Im just having a hard time buying into your story and how it was the worse thing you have ever experienced and you will NOW be scarred for life.


You don't have many friends do you?

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck

UintaMan said:


> I find it interesting that you attacked me when I claimed Ute fans were more extreme than BYU fans! I'm sorry but if you think that just this year alone the level of hatred reached new levels you're flat out wrong! This kind of crap has been going on all along! Funny that you attack and call a fellow fan out for something they were trying to say then you decide to try and make the same point but with it only starting this year by stating that all of the sudden the Ute fans just for some reason this year decided to take things to a whole new level! BYU fans at LES treat Ute fans the EXACT same way as the Ute fans do BYU fans at RES right? Wasn't that what you and your buddy claimed when you attacked me! So which is it? So now are you the reason that your boy hates BYU fans as well? You're trying to make the same point! Funny how flip floppy some people can be when deciding when to sit on the fence! Sucks eating crow doesn't it!!!!!!!!!!!!


Re-read the thread. That thread and this one aren't even related. You called out Ute fans for leaving early and booing Brian Johnson. The same thing happens at BYU. I've seen it and experienced it.

No Ute fan on here can say they have been treated in the same way that WW was treated at RES. The rivalry has always been heated, but this year it seems like the hatred has evolved into something even stronger.

Way to try and draw a parallel between the two. I'd eat crow if your point had any validity to it. You saying you were attacked is laughable. If you read your posts you'll notice you were the one who started in with the name calling, not me. You're not a victim.

Shane


----------



## Comrade Duck

flyguy7 said:


> All this endless **** talking on utes fans, its no wonder that you caught so much grief at the game. Everyone goes to the Utah BYU games because it is a heated rivalry, yet want to complain every year because everyone is so hostile. If its too much then don't go. Simple solution. Stay home and watch it on TV or better yet listen to it on KSL 1160 and whine with all of the announcers on there.


The guys were Ass holes. What they did to WW was unacceptable, even within a heated rivalry. The fact that you'll justify there behavior says a lot about the quality of person that you are.

Shane


----------



## FROGGER

UintaMan said:


> FROGGER said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's all you got? One dude who got into a scuffle and got beat up?
> 
> Like I said, that type of thing isn't new to this rivalry. Taunting with an occasional scuffle isn't new. It's the religious slurs that took this thing to a whole new level. You're too blind to see that even some Ute fans were fed up with the behavior. This type of account (Amanda Dickson, WeekendWarrior) is all to common this year. If any Ute would have heckled my boy with taunts about being touched and to not tell the bishop,* the beating wouldn't have stopped until the ambulance showed up. * That type of thing is unacceptable, yet it was common place this year.
> 
> Shane
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, a zoob and an internet tough guy... :rotfl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A tough guy for saying that he wouldn't put up with that? I'm guessing that you would just cower away in the corner and let someone verbally abuse your child! I love it, a Ute homer and a coward... :rotfl: -O,-
Click to expand...

Look I know your a stay at home, medicated hard as$ cop, so we cant expect a lot from you... but i assume you *READ THE POST*..(let me clarify for the slow... *the BOLD part of the post*). I didn't say he was a tough guy for the (as you say) he wouldn't put up with it comment... The tough guy part comes in at the part I had *BOLD* for those to stupid to read and understand... :roll: too many drugs today?.... :roll:


----------



## jahan

UintaMan said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason utefan feels that BYU fan has a 'greater than thou' attitude stems back to the one thing they have in common -
> *They both applied to BYU*. :wink:
> 
> Seriously - I've encountered awful fans in every venue. My first experience at Rice Stadium (before Eccles' name was put on it) was in '88, and I encountered a group of about 20 girls - about age 8-10 in the north end zone back when they let people come sit on that berm - and all these cute little girls had a chant going - 'F--- You B Y U.' That same year I was at the game in San Diego, and the SDSU fans were pretty liquored up. I've never heard the term 'Muther F--ker Mormon!" so much in all my life. And those same fans pelted us with empty beer bottles continuously. I was at the 34-31 game in Cougar Stadium, and was disgusted when BYU fans were throwing their caffeine-free coke cups at Coach Macbride when he led the Utah Ute band in the fight song at the end of the game. There are bad fans at every venue. And that just sucks. After the rivalry game this year - Jan Jorgensen said it best "There are moron fans for both teams and they all need to get a life." or something to that effect.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you said it much better than I can and you beat me to the Jan Jorgensen example. :lol: As far as your first comment, there is truth to that, but you have the teams wrong. This is true of USU. You think there is a hate for BYU from Ute fans, Aggies hate..no loath BYU more than anyone. Alot of the people up at USU were not accepted to BYU then learn to hate the cougar fans for their "Holier than thou" attitude. I was surprised at that when I went to school up there. Go to a USU vs. BYU basketball game, you will hear chants that are way out of line, but that is how we roll. :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jahan I thought you were a Utah State fan! Are you now a Utah fan as well? Or are you just getting in on the bashing BYU posts for the fun of it? Just asking!
Click to expand...

So it is not possible to be a fan of two teams? I cheer for Utah State first then Utah, it really isn't that hard of a concept to figure out. :wink: :lol: Also I am not BYU bashing.


----------



## Comrade Duck

Frogger,

How should I have phrased it then to get the point across that I would try to beat the hell out of anyone if they were to target my 8 year old with those type of taunts?

"I would make a fist and contact his face with my hand repeatedly until the authorities or someone else stopped me."

"I would give him a wedgy and then put him in a headlock and give him a noogie."

What should I have said? Would I still be an internet tough guy if I had simply said I would have kicked his ass? 

I'm not too stupid to read, I just don't understand what your point is.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

> coyoteslayer wrote:
> Are you sure you're not exaggerating your story a little bit to the extreme? Yeah I'm sure they were swearing at your 8 year old son. Were you wearing a shirt that said "The UTES can kiss my *** or something
> 
> You act like you got molested right there in the stands. Did you get beat up? Spit upon? Did someone give you a melvin?
> 
> Sorry, Im just having a hard time buying into your story and how it was the worse thing you have ever experienced and you will NOW be scarred for life.
> 
> You don't have many friends do you?


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: CD just because I don't believe it's as bad as WW painted the picture doesn't mean I don't have friends :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll:

GOOD GRIEF PEOPLE ARE SENSITIVE THESE DAYS


----------



## Comrade Duck

coyoteslayer said:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: CD just because I don't believe it's as bad as WW painted the picture doesn't mean I don't have friends :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> GOOD GRIEF PEOPLE ARE SENSITIVE THESE DAYS


You're the type of guy who hasn't figured out how to get people to like you by just being yourself. Much like an attention starved child though, you still crave to be noticed by people so you resort to your only other option which is to be a prik to everyone you interact with. It's not positive attention, but it is still attention nonetheless. It's like a little kid acting out just so someone will listen to him.

I don't hate you for being so dang annoying, I actually feel bad for you. You seem like a sad little man.

Shane


----------



## flyguy7

> You're the type of guy who hasn't figured out how to get people to like you by just being yourself. Much like an attention starved child though, you still crave to be noticed by people so you resort to your only other option which is to be a prik to everyone you interact with. It's not positive attention, but it is still attention nonetheless. It's like a little kid acting out just so someone will listen to him.
> 
> I don't hate you for being so dang annoying, I actually feel bad for you. You seem like a sad little man.
> 
> Shane


Not holier than thou huh?? :shock:


----------



## Comrade Duck

flyguy7 said:


> Not holier than thou huh?? :shock:


No, I don't believe so.

Tell me how I'm wrong. The guy has been a jerk to almost everyone on here at some point. He stirs the pot more than anyone else. The intent of almost all of his posts is to piss someone off.

If I'm wrong I'll admit it, but to me it seems like he is starving for any type of attention.

It could just be that you and CS have a lot in common.

Shane


----------



## coyoteslayer

> You're the type of guy who hasn't figured out how to get people to like you by just being yourself. Much like an attention starved child though, you still crave to be noticed by people so you resort to your only other option which is to be a prik to everyone you interact with. It's not positive attention, but it is still attention nonetheless. It's like a little kid acting out just so someone will listen to him.
> 
> I don't hate you for being so dang annoying, I actually feel bad for you. You seem like a sad little man.
> 
> Shane


Oh I see because I'm not a BYU fan and I said the WW story was probably a little far fetched then that makes me a horrible person. Oh and you called me a prik. Oh and because I disagree with a BYU fan than it makes me childish. NO WONDER WHY I HATE BYU.

Your a very nice BYU fan. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Tell me how I'm wrong. The guy has been a jerk to almost everyone on here at some point. He stirs the pot more than anyone else. The intent of almost all of his posts is to **** someone off.
> 
> If I'm wrong I'll admit it, but to me it seems like he is starving for any type of attention.
> 
> It could just be that you and CS have a lot in common.
> 
> Shane


I'm sorry, but I don't need attention. Yes I do stir the pot, but that isn't really a bad thing unless you have sensitive people like WW and Comrade Duck who think they are holier.

SORRY THAT I'M NOT A BYU FAN.

Maybe their is a support group where fans can go and sit in a circle and hold hands and they can talk about their horrible experiences at the game and sing songs afterwards.


----------



## .45

HEY !!!!!!!

You guy's going to tone this down a bit ? Or should we think about locking it up?

Thanks for your understanding......


----------



## .45

Carry on.....but,

TONE IT DOWN !!!!!!!


----------



## flyguy7

Yes Santa, we don't want to get on the naughtly list right before christmas... LOL what a load! I've been on the naughty list since I was 3!


----------



## .45

flyguy7 said:


> Yes Santa, we don't want to get on the naughtly list right before christmas... LOL what a load! *I've been on the naughty list since I was 3*!


I know !!! :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Am I mistaken or wasn't this tread locked?


----------



## orvis1

Shane, I totally agree with you that the kids are off limits. I am sorry you had to experince that at RES that is not o.k.


----------



## trouthunter1

Ute Fan~


> "I would make a fist and contact his face with my hand repeatedly until the authorities or someone else stopped me."


Zoob Fan~


> "I would give him a wedgy and then put him in a headlock and give him a noogie."


Didn't this thread start out as a Utah/Bama thread??? See What happens when the gosh darned Zoobs get involved!!!!


----------



## snobiller22

Score prediction

Utah 24 Bama 17


----------



## HighNDry

snobiller22 said:


> Score prediction
> 
> Utah 24 Bama 17


 :shock:


----------



## snobiller22

Shocked now, but we'll see.

The Utes don't get enough credit. Sure they aren't as good as the '04 team, but they are more talented.

They have to stop the run, well "contain" the run to accomplish this and they have to do it early. If they are able to do this then my score stands. IF not, then yes we may get beat by something like 44-24 ish.

But i think Kruger and Misi will do just fine, plus i see Sylvester having a big game.


----------



## coyoteslayer

It sounds like you have been drinking to many homemade beers. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snobiller22

fatbass said:


> Since this is a no win for Bama, I'm a *little* worried about their motivation. I still think Bama can sleepwalk to a win just rushing the ball. I also think Bama will hold Utah to less than 250 yds of offense. Utah's only hope is to force turnovers and hope their 2008 *luck* holds out. 8)


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...................ha ha ha ha ha ha. Your crackin me up!!!

Seriously though. Johnson has been shaky at moments (i'll give you that), but it doesn't help with Ludwig calling the plays (Luckly we don't have to worry about that anymore). He's got Asiata and the Mack truck to help him out. We it comes down it, Johnson has proved that he can drive down the field in a 2 min drill, more than once.


----------



## flyguy7

It all depends on Utah's offense up against the unbelievable defensive front of 'bama. Alabama is not a big scoring team, even against mediocre opponents.



> It sounds like you have been drinking to many homemade beers.


 Coyoteslayer, good insight as usual. :roll: :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Coyoteslayer, good insight as usual.


I was being sarcastic.


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends on Utah's offense up against the unbelievable defensive front of 'bama. *Alabama is not a big scoring team, even against mediocre opponents.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have been drinking to many homemade beers.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyoteslayer, good insight as usual. :roll: :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a big scoring team? :shock: Let's look at the numbers.
> 
> 32 points per game is not big scoring? Let's compare both
> regular season undefeated schedules. Bama's and Utah's average score
> vs opponents:
> 
> Bama: 32.1 pts per game vs opponents: 11.5 pts per game. Average win margin: 20.6
> 
> Utah: 37.4 pts per game vs opponents 17.3 pts per game. Average win margin: 20.1
> 
> Let's trade some opponents so that Bama plays Utah State, Colorado State, Wyoming and SDSU and Utah plays Georgia, Ole Miss, Tennessee and Auburn. Things would be very different for Utah in this case.
> 
> Bama was held to less than 20 pts only once. Utah was held to 13 pts twice.
> 
> Utah has NOT played a defense like Bama's all year. It's going to be a bloodbath. 8)
Click to expand...

Fatbass I have to agree with your whole statement, but the last sentence. :lol: It won't be a blood bath, but you do bring up some good points.


----------



## flyguy7

> Let's trade some opponents so that Bama plays Utah State, Colorado State, Wyoming and SDSU and Utah plays Georgia, Ole Miss, Tennessee and Auburn. Things would be very different for Utah in this case.


*Alabama*
W-Clemson (7-5)
W-Tulane (2-10)
W-Western Kentucky (2-10)
W-Arkansas (5-7)
W-Georga (9-3)
W-Kentucky (6-6)
W-Ole Miss (8-4)
W-Tennesee (5-7) (yea, great team - Same record as UNLV)
W-Arkansas St (6-6)
W-LSU (7-5)
W-Mississippi st (4-8)
W-Auburn (5-7) (yea, great team - all star coach Tuberville quit because they were so good)
L-Florida (12-1)
combined record of teams alabama beat (66-78 .458) beat 2 ranked teams

*Utah*
W-Michigan (3-9)
W-UNLV (5-7)
W-Utah St (3-9)
W-Air Force (8-4)
W-Weber St (10-4)
W-Oregon St (8-4)
W-Wyoming (4-8)
W-Colorado St. (6-6)
W-New Mexico (4-8)
W-TCU (10-2)
W-San Diego St (2-10)
W-Byu (10-2)
Combined record of teams Utah beat (73-73 .500) beat 3 ranked teams

I think the stats speak for themselves, Fatbass..... :roll:


----------



## HighNDry

I can hear coach Whit now, "These is just college boys we be playin'. They aint no bigger or better than you boys. They got the same skillz as you'all. Don't go into this game thinkin' nuttin' different than we have all year. It's just one game. We be prepared to tackle and do the shtuff we been doin' all year, we got us a chance. It's up to you players. We prepared you for battle. Prove the world wrong! Prove the world wrong! Prove the world wrong!"


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> Jahan, what is Utah going to do about this guy?


Well first of all, they won't run right at him. :mrgreen: There is a small possibility they might shank him. :wink: :lol: There are some beasts on Alabama that is for sure.


----------



## flyguy7

Most years , yes - the SEC is dominant and not a match but the SEC was much weaker than usual.


----------



## snobiller22

SEC that much better???????


Please! Bama, Florida and Georgia only teams worth mentioning.

Yeah the MWC has some pretty sorry teams in Wyoming, wait a minute they are pathetic and they beat Tenn---That's right, oh yeah and SDSU, we just need to get them out of the confrence all together.

The point is the SEC is living off it's history, they were not that good this year.


----------



## Riverrat77

snobiller22 said:


> SEC that much better???????
> 
> Please! Bama, Florida and Georgia only teams worth mentioning.
> 
> Yeah the MWC has some pretty sorry teams in Wyoming, wait a minute they are pathetic and they beat Tenn---That's right, oh yeah and SDSU, we just need to get them out of the confrence all together.
> 
> The point is the SEC is living off it's history, they were not that good this year.


Thats like saying the Pac 10 is really the Pac 1 and that they're a pathetic conference who couldn't beat their way out of a wet paper sack compared to the MWC. Oh wait.... what just happened in Vegas? Year in and year out, the SEC is far and away better than the MWC. With regard to bowl games especially... who isn't? :lol: There are a few teams that the MWC teams have played that have been "ok" this year but they haven't beaten anyone badly enough to be considered a dominant conference. Beating a dead horse, I know... but TCU (even though I like em) got smoked by OU, BYU barely beat UW and got smoked by Arizona, and Utah barely squeezed by the two good teams they played this year in TCU and OSU. Bama is better than both of those teams although the TCU defense is pretty good this year. Its not a strong conference when you're barely beating folks you should be blowing out if you're a great team. 8)


----------



## flyguy7

Riverrat, did you not see the schedule comparison I posted earlier. Normally the SEC is a powerhouse without match. No question. But this year was one of the weakest the SEC has been in recent memory. You guys ever listen to Beano Cook?


----------



## snobiller22

I never believed BYU was a "great team." For some reason the rest of the nation did early in the season. They are good and had the wind taken out of their sails when TCU beat them and ruined their "quest for perfection." I think they gave up after that, IMO. Before that they did play with alot of heart and that made up for their lack of talent on the D. After that loss to TCU, you could see it was like they had nothing to look forward to so they just gave up. The secondary knew they were going to get beat and didn't step up to the plate.

The same with Utah, we don't have as much talent as a few teams from the SEC and especially the Big 12. But I wouldn't go so far as to say that they aren't "great" they are a team that plays in dog fights because they aren't the biggest or the fastest and have won these dog fights. I know if Bama lets them hang around they will get beat by the Utes.

TCU, their D is "great" if they would have had a offense that could really put up some points then they would have done "great" things.

Pac-10 got hammered by the MWC this year 6-2. The only losses coming from Arizona at the bowl game and CSU getting beat by Cal.

So if you think the Pac-10 is so good, where does that put MWC goin 6-2 against them???


----------



## Riverrat77

I already posted overall numbers a while back about comparing the Pac 10 and the MWC. Overall, the Pac 10 has owned the WAC-MWC. However, this season, the Pac 10 has 3 ranked teams... just like the MWC. Not bad for starting off with a 2-6 record. Also, everyone knows about the Arizona-BYU game.... that was just proof, at least to me that things are self correcting in the college football world. Point is... there just isn't much comparison between the big conferences and the MWC. Its just a whole different level of ability and competition and I think Utah gets exposed because of that when they play Alabama.


----------



## buggsz24

fatbass said:


> I don't have time to go through the SOS for each of the teams Bama and Utah beat but *you know* that playing mostly SEC teams vs mostly MWC teams makes for a tougher schedule! _(O)_


Wrong.......!

Bama's SOS:63
Utah's SOS:57

Funniest part about that whole argument is that Alabama has the *WEAKEST* strength of schedule in the entire SEC


----------



## snobiller22

Riverrat77 said:


> I already posted overall numbers a while back about comparing the Pac 10 and the MWC. Overall, the Pac 10 has owned the WAC-MWC. However, this season, the Pac 10 has 3 ranked teams... just like the MWC. Not bad for starting off with a 2-6 record. Also, everyone knows about the Arizona-BYU game.... that was just proof, at least to me that things are self correcting in the college football world. Point is... there just isn't much comparison between the big conferences and the MWC. Its just a whole different level of ability and competition and I think Utah gets exposed because of that when they play Alabama.


Really??? So you think the Big east is deserving of an automatic bid?? Don't think so, Utah, BYU, TCU, BSU, Air Force, and Fresno St. could run the table in that conference. Well maybe not Fresno, but they would be good in that conference. What about the Big-Ten?? Ohio State getting an automatic bid to? Thats just BS i think, BSU is much more deserving of being in a BCS bowl than Ohio State. Sure Ohio State is good, but the rest of the conference is not. They did have a pretty good schedule, but they have already proved that they can not beat a top ten team.

Yes traditionally the SEC has been great, and i'm sure will get back to that. But this year i say it's been good not great.

How can any team "expect" to have a winless season? They can want it bad, but having a slogan like "quest to perfection" that's just setting your team up for disapointment and failure.

Don't get me wrong i'm a Coug hater, I felt like i was in a win win situation with that game. They win, they make Utah and the conference look better. They lose i get to give my buddies even more crap until next season. I still feel like the Cougs are better than Arizona, i'm sure alot would agree. UA was just better in that game, it seemed to me that it was more of BYU shooting themselves in the foot rather than getting beat (offensivly, we all knew the D was going to suck). They just had to much pressure on them the whole season you just knew they were going to crack


----------



## snobiller22

Riverrat77 said:


> ..........Overall, the Pac 10 has owned the WAC-MWC........


Has is the key word there, has isn't now. The MWC is getting better and better...


----------



## Riverrat77

I just watched this clip... guy at work found it for me. I don't think Utahs line or running backs are going to have fun trying to get away from this "small" fella. Enjoy... this guy is just a force of nature. 8)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUE3Ys-q ... re=related

How about some special teams? Have fun trying to stop this guy too while you're at it... and we haven't even touched offense yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B3hTiXu ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFEXgDPB ... re=related

Here ya go... just a little offense. I would guess Utah might get some awful strong doses of "Coffee". :lol: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kZWmeaR ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCnbJE5W ... re=related






Lets be real for a sec guys.... Utah hasn't seen ANYTHING like this all year long and they don't have enough good players in enough positions to stop all... or heck, any of it.


----------



## flyguy7

Thank you for helping me point that out, Buggsz. I could give a rats *** how strong the SEC was 4 years ago. It has no bearing on this season. Notre Dame used to be a powerhouse as well, anyone want to argue how great they really were this year despite what their record showed? The numerical facts have been shown...


----------



## flyguy7

Cody is a beast, but the X factor in the game is if Utah can shut down Glen Coffee. Hopefully Johnson can be mobile enough in the pocket to get away from that nasty pass rush.


----------



## buggsz24

CBS sports line was the SOS I referenced. It is the SOS used in the computer scoring for the BCS rankings, your questioning of the SOS provided is just BS were not falling for.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Is anything of this going to matter when it comes game time? Bama is a young team and maybe they needed a weak schedule this year. The UTES are going to part the tide like Moses parted the Red Sea. 

Utah, I believe has a lot more talent so I guess we will find out on Jan 2nd what team is better.


----------



## buggsz24

According to your own source the Utes are 5th and is Bama 6th, that would more than validate the argument that the playing the SEC does not necessarily mean a tougher schedule. 

For the record I think bama has a better team and coach, but I don't see them running away from the utes in a blow out.


----------



## flyguy7

:rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- 
What are you doing in Vegas? counting cards... yea, counting cards. Im a very good driver...im a very good driver


----------



## flyguy7

I also think Alabama is the more talented team. The Utes are a well coached group with more experience with a proven spread offense. I'd like to punch Nick Saban (coach of the year) in the mouth. He's an arrogant *** NFL washout. I really don't like Nick Saban.

straight 8.... fireball 8


----------



## flyguy7

> The Utes are older. Bama is bigger. Both teams have some speed and potential big play heroes. I think we can agree that Utah MUST force Bama into 3rd and longs. If Bama has their way with their running game, Utah will be lucky to have the ball for 10 minutes the whole game.


Very well stated, Fatbass. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Dead Drifter

Utes are the only undefeated team in college football right now. Too bad that they can't win a national championship with a win over Alabama.


----------



## snobiller22

I'd love to see that happen, but as long as the BCS is around there won't be any team but a BCS confrence team winning it.


----------



## Riverrat77

Dead Drifter said:


> Utes are the only undefeated team in college football right now. Too bad that they can't win a national championship with a win over Alabama.


They don't deserve to be national champs. Apparently TCU is the only decent team they played this year. If they played Florida's or OU's schedule, they probably wouldn't even be in a bowl game, let alone in consideration for any BCS games. I think somebody like TCU would have a better chance against the SEC schools just because of their defense (their offense is not SEC quality) and I really think they're better than Utah but then again, we saw them get their chance against a "big name school" and know what happened there. I don't know that it'll be very close in the bowl game and if they can't hang with Alabama, then they'd just be another TCU to teams like OU, Texas, USC or Florida. I think they might be able to give Penn State a game, but the rest are just too good to even have Utah in that same tier of teams.


----------



## snobiller22

I don't know, as long as the sketchy johnson doesn't show up. Then I really expect them to beat them. If Johnson can stay calm in the pocket and not do his nervous feet and flush, I say Utah wins. I will be a close one for sure........Utes 24 Bama 17 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: . 




That's my story and i'm stickin to it


----------



## BIGBEAN

flyguy7 said:


> I also think Alabama is the more talented team. The Utes are a well coached group with more experience *with a proven spread offense*. I'd like to punch Nick Saban (coach of the year) in the mouth. He's an arrogant *** NFL washout. I really don't like Nick Saban.straight 8.... fireball 8


What has it proved? Inconsistency. They have put up some big numbers but against who.

The real Crimson will roll.


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> Yeah, the BCS system sucks.


True... only way to determine who deserves the credit and who is just a fart in the wind.


----------



## coyoteslayer

I heard the Utes are drinking Coffee so they won't have any problem putting his face in the turf. Paul Kruger will be sacking the QB and it will be a nightmare.


----------



## HighNDry

This will be one of the Utes biggest losses. I'd like to see them win, but frankly, I get the feeling Alabama just wants to beat the living shtuff out of Utah. They feel they had bigger fish to fry and playing Utah is a slap in the face to them...even though they are trying to claim otherwise. Utes, will be hurt and hurt bad. This aint Pittsburg, although the Utes will feel like the pitts when the game is over.


----------



## jahan

Fatbass excellent posts! 

HighNdry, I think it is going to be a close game. I am still in the minority, but I know Utah can win, now lets see if they do. They are very capable, but a game like versus TCU will not cut it with a caliber of team that Alabama is. Utah must respect Alabama. The worst thing Alabama can do is under estimate Utah. Lets just hope Utah does not have any of there stupid turnovers they have almost every game. If they have more than one turnover, Alabama wins this game. Also Utah is going to have to rely strongly on their defense to get some turnovers, Utah's offense isn't quite good enough to beat Alabama alone.

My prediction is a crimson colored team will win. :mrgreen: :lol: 
Utah 20 Alabama 17 :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> This will be one of the Utes biggest losses. I'd like to see them win, but frankly, I get the feeling Alabama just wants to beat the living shtuff out of Utah. They feel they had bigger fish to fry and playing Utah is a slap in the face to them...even though they are trying to claim otherwise. Utes, will be hurt and hurt bad. This aint Pittsburg, although the Utes will feel like the pitts when the game is over


.

Bama is a young team so the UTES will teach them a little respect. The UTES are thirsty for this win and they aren't going home without a big fight. The UTES have always found a way to win even in the last few minutes of the game. King Louie will be deadly in the final minutes.


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> This will be one of the Utes biggest losses. I'd like to see them win, but frankly, I get the feeling Alabama just wants to beat the living shtuff out of Utah. They feel they had bigger fish to fry and playing Utah is a slap in the face to them...even though they are trying to claim otherwise. Utes, will be hurt and hurt bad. This aint Pittsburg, although the Utes will feel like the pitts when the game is over
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Bama is a young team so the UTES will teach them a little respect. The UTES are thirsty for this win and they aren't going home without a big fight. The UTES have always found a way to win even in the last few minutes of the game. King Louie will be deadly in the final minutes.
Click to expand...

Bama may be young, but they don't play young. Bama is also very thirsty, I don't think either team will have a lack of motivation. We are going to need more than King Louie, we need to be scoring touchdowns not field goals. I do like the comfort of having a kicker that is reliable, BYU would probably enjoy that also. :shock: :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> The worst thing Alabama can do is under estimate Utah.


Bama will overlook them and their young players will be eating some humble pie. The UTES have more experience in tough situations.

Yes, Jahan but if its a close game then King Louie can easily win the game because a 40 yd field goal is a piece of cake for Louie


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Kruger will be facing Andre Smith, the 2008 OUTLAND TROPHY WINNER. Kruger will be lucky to be walking after this game.


Kruger is a tough kid. He has been stabbed with a knife several times and he lived to tell about it.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 60,00.html


----------



## HighNDry

coyoteslayer said:


> Kruger will be facing Andre Smith, the 2008 OUTLAND TROPHY WINNER. Kruger will be lucky to be walking after this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Kruger is a tough kid. He has been stabbed with a knife several times and he lived to tell about it.
> 
> http://www.deseretnews.com/article/1,51 ... 60,00.html
Click to expand...

That may be true, but not all Ute fans bring knives to the home games. It was just a few tailgating drunks who brought the knives. Most of the other Ute fans were using the knives for cutting steak.


----------



## coyoteslayer

hahahaha ok Mr Smarty pants and the screwdriver?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> That may be true, but not all Ute fans bring knives to the home games. *It was just a few tailgating drunks who brought the knives. *Most of the other Ute fans were using the knives for cutting steak.


It must have been some drunk BYU players that were trying to take Kruger out? They didn't want to play Kruger in the regular season so they tried to take him out. BTW this was on Jan 19th so it doesn't sound like a home game to me.

BTW Kruger and his team mates embarassed BYU players and company.


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the Utes are drinking Coffee so they won't have any problem putting his face in the turf. Paul Kruger will be sacking the QB and it will be a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> Kruger will be facing Andre Smith, the 2008 OUTLAND TROPHY WINNER. :shock: Kruger will be lucky to be walking after this game. :lol:
> 
> http://www.sltrib.com/sports/ci_11290109?source=rss
Click to expand...

Pancake blocks anyone?? :lol: Also, King Louie will be deadly in the final minutes... to score another six points or so for Utah... it'll still leave much to be desired when they're down by 20+. -()/>-


----------



## flyguy7

> 35-14 ..... for the Y.
> 
> I'm so disgusted with myself right now... but I don't think the U will win this one... God I hope they prove me wrong.





> Re: Utah/TCU
> by Riverrat77 on Tue Nov 04, 2008 3:30 pm
> 
> stick_man wrote:
> Speed kills.
> 
> I'll buy that.... and I agree. I think Utah loses this one. If they win, they can win out in the conference. If they lose Saturday, I don't think they'll be able to come back and beat the Y later this year either, unless they win a shootout. That said, I don't see the Utes O being a shootout type of offense, especially as crappy as they've played first halves this year. I am no Y fan obviously but they and the Utes are opposites of each other I think and I honestly would give the Y the nod based on that. One has a potent O and no D and the other has a decent defense but their O is like cold molasses trying to flow uphill... at least to start the games.





> Riverrat77 wrote:
> I personally hope BYU loses, but I'm afraid they'll come out on top. Oh well....


 - BYU vs TCU

Well Riverrat, it looks like your predictions are about as reliable as a wet fart :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

I'm just dang glad the BYU prediction didn't go the way I said.... its worked out quite nicely actually. And Utah should have lost that game to TCU.... they were beaten, played evenly the whole way until the prevent defense reared its ugly head. Prevent is basically no defense as far as I'm concerned.... and TCU proved it. Same thing with OSU... that game should have been the first loss for Utah. Oh well.... I still think Utah loses by a decent margin when they play Bama.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I'm just dang glad the BYU prediction didn't go the way I said.... its worked out quite nicely actually. And Utah should have lost that game to TCU.... they were beaten, played evenly the whole way until the prevent defense reared its ugly head. Prevent is basically no defense as far as I'm concerned.... and TCU proved it. Same thing with OSU... that game should have been the first loss for Utah. Oh well.... I still think Utah loses by a decent margin when they play Bama.


They could have, would have, should have, but they didn't. The UTES found a way to win against OSU just like they did TCU. Get over it!!!! -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> They could have, would have, should have, but they didn't. The UTES found a way to win against OSU just like they did TCU. Get over it!!!! -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


Will you be so quick to "get over it" when the Utes get stomped by Bama? I doubt it. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Will you be so quick to "get over it" when the Utes get stomped by Bama? I doubt it.


Don't be so sure of yourself you already made a fool of yourself saying BYU would win. Do you need a reminder what happened?


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> Will you be so quick to "get over it" when the Utes get stomped by Bama? I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so sure of yourself you already made a fool of yourself saying BYU would win. Do you need a reminder what happened?
Click to expand...

I didn't make a fool of myself. I said what I thought would happen. Its not what I wanted to happen... its no secret I'm no fan of BYU. I'm also a realist though, something you are far from. You're such a Utah homer that you can't even begin to understand that they easily could have been a 3 loss team this year... to you, its just, well... they won so they must be the greatest thing since sliced bread. I'm sorry, but you're far from correct. The Utes have been very lucky to ESCAPE with at least two of their wins when the ball game could have gone either way. Sakoda is clutch, no doubt about that, but they aren't going to beat Alabama with a bunch of field goals. Alabama is far better than OSU and would have a tougher game playing TCU than they will Utah. I know you don't see it that way because you want Utah to be the best so badly but they just aren't as good as their record makes them appear. The 04 team... they were good. This years team... they're lucky and that is all. They have decent players and have guts but that just doesn't get it done against really great teams and this years Bama team is just getting started on their way to great things.


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOwQBHn5Wq8


The guy is a goofball but I totally agree with him. Its going to be awful quiet around here after bowl season I think. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I didn't make a fool of myself. I said what I thought would happen. Its not what I wanted to happen... its no secret I'm no fan of BYU. I'm also a realist though, something you are far from. You're such a Utah homer that you can't even begin to understand that they easily could have been a 3 loss team this year... to you, its just, well... they won so they must be the greatest thing since sliced bread. I'm sorry, but you're far from correct. The Utes have been very lucky to ESCAPE with at least two of their wins when the ball game could have gone either way. Sakoda is clutch, no doubt about that, but they aren't going to beat Alabama with a bunch of field goals. Alabama is far better than OSU and would have a tougher game playing TCU than they will Utah. I know you don't see it that way because you want Utah to be the best so badly but they just aren't as good as their record makes them appear. The 04 team... they were good. This years team... they're lucky and that is all. They have decent players and have guts but that just doesn't get it done against really great teams and this years Bama team is just getting started on their way to great things.


Teams don't become 12-0 by being lucky :roll: Yes on the TCU game it could have went the other way, but in the final moments of the game then the UTES made some good plays. That wasn't luck.


----------



## Riverrat77

I don't think anyone that has actually watched the Utes play this season thinks they're 12-0 because they're such a great team. :roll: Thats what I mean about your point of view. It wouldn't matter if they won all their games because the other teams kicker missed a last minute field goal or they mishandled a snap and fumbled on the goal line. To you, they'd have won because they're such a powerhouse compared to anyone they play and that is a flawed point of view, especially when there are other teams out there getting it done by large margins leaving no doubt about how great they are. True, the Utes are undefeated but they also haven't played anywhere near the caliber of teams the other top ranked programs have to play week in and week out. The Utes have yet to show that they're "great" against anyone that actually plays them tough and close... they squeak by in a couple games and that has nothing to do with luck? Please... I was at the OSU game and it was all about luck for the Utes. They certainly weren't dominant in either that game, the AF game or the TCU game. I don't know what you've been watching but you know how everyone accuses Y fans of looking through blue tinted glasses? You're the Ute version of that. Totally unable to take a realistic look at the reasons for this seasons success regardless of how obvious they are to everyone else. I honestly hope that the guy in the link Fatbass provided is totally correct because it would be nice for the MWC fans here to get served up a harsh reality check... all this talk about how good the teams are here gets pretty tired after a while, especially when there is nothing but opinions like "teams don't become 12-0 becuase they're lucky" to back that up. You're right, in undefeated seasons, teams like Florida, Georgia, Oklahoma, Texas, USC, Michigan, Ohio State, Florida State, LSU.... they didn't leave any doubt about how good they were. Utah... leaves nothing but doubt, otherwise they'd be picked to play a little closer game against an SEC opponent whose only loss is to a team in the national championship game. Utah... the new Hawaii. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

RiverRat77 that is a bunch of crap and you know it. TCU and OSU couldn't get the job done and they couldnt keep the Utes from scoring in the final two minutes of the game.



> It wouldn't matter if they won all their games because the other teams kicker missed a last minute field goal or they mishandled a snap and fumbled on the goal line.


Thats an excuse

With your reasoning then maybe if BYU didnt have 6 turnovers then they would have won the game also. :lol: :lol: :lol:

It just wasn't TCU kickers night right? In the finally minutes of the OSU game the UTES found a way to turn to the game around and you even sat there with your teeth hanging out and saw it with your own eyes.


----------



## coyoteslayer

A win is a win. You wont see me making excuses if BAMA beats the UTES. 

Now if the UTES beat Bama then what will be your next excuse??? Coffee had a head cold?

Bama had a hang over from the night of party on the town?


----------



## .45

coyoteslayer said:


> A win is a win. You wont see me making excuses if BAMA beats the UTES.
> 
> Now if the UTES beat Bama then what will be your next excuse??? *Coffee *had a head cold?
> 
> Bama had a hang over from the night of party on the town?


Mmmmmmmm....I could use a _coffee _right about now, it's been kind of cold to-day...


----------



## snobiller22

Riverrat77 said:


> Please... I was at the OSU game and it was all about luck for the Utes. l:


I think we have an undercover Y fan that just want's to be apart of a team that can go out on the field and get it done rather that just say they can.

Dude, why the he!! you talkin so much smack if your a U fan?? Why you such a hater dude!!

GO UTES!!!! Utah 24 Bama 17 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

snobiller22 said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please... I was at the OSU game and it was all about luck for the Utes. l:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think we have an undercover Y fan that just want's to be apart of a team that can go out on the field and get it done rather that just say they can.*
> 
> Dude, why the he!! you talkin so much smack if your a U fan?? Why you such a hater dude!!
> GO UTES!!!! Utah 24 Bama 17 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

 :roll: Yep... you got me. The tickets were free.... thats why I went.

CS... its not a bunch of crap but like I said, I totally don't expect any doses of reality to have any effect on you.



coyoteslayer said:


> A win is a win. You wont see me making excuses if BAMA beats the UTES.


Ummm yeah, I'll be the first to call BS on this. I'm sure you and all the other U fans will have every excuse in the book about why the U should have won, why they really are better than Bama made them appear, etc. To the Y fans credit... at least we don't hear them on here chirping about how they got screwed by calls, how U of A cheated, how they shoulda, coulda, woulda won that game. They got beat solidly by a better team and thats that. I guarantee you that you CS won't show anywhere near that same level of realism. I'm sure even if they get blown out by Alabama, you'll still have some reason to think they should be in the national championship game. I'm no Y fan, just a guy who gets on here and is disgusted with all the chest pounding, we are so great, our team is the best thing ever, even on par with the 04 team (yeah right, thats a HUGE stretch) when a reality check (thank you Arizona) is what some people around here really need. The teams aren't that good and yeah, TCU's kicker had a rough night. They should have gotten the job done otherwise and it wouldn't have been that close. I stand by my statement, anyone that watched the game (and yeah, I just watched the OSU game AGAIN last night on the Mtn) knows that Utah was LUCKY to get out of the stadium with a win in both situations. It wasn't because they were dominant, it wasn't because they just totally outplayed either team (otherwise they wouldn't have had to come from behind to squeak out a win in either game -Ov- ).... it was totally luck. The prevent defense.... if TCU and OSU had stayed in their standard D they had played all night, not gone with less pressure and multiple D-backs, then Utah wouldn't have had a chance... they'd already been locked down all game. If they were so good, they'd have coasted to a win, not had to win a last minute hand wringer by just a couple points on a last minute field goal or touchdown. The only team they looked good against was SDSU, but then, who doesn't? I guess that must be where the basis for their "greatness" comes from. 8)


----------



## Dead Drifter

What? The Utes are no powerhouse? You have to be kidding. Didn't they beat BYU? Come on! Anytime you beat BYU, even if you lose every other game, you have to be considered as one of the premiere teams in college football. Just ask any Ute fan!  :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> The only team they looked good against was SDSU, but then, who doesn't? I guess that must be where the basis for their "greatness" comes from.


Lets not forget BYU, CSU, Wyoming, UNLV, etc.



> TCU's kicker had a rough night. They should have gotten the job done otherwise and it wouldn't have been that close. I stand by my statement, anyone that watched the game (and yeah, I just watched the OSU game AGAIN last night on the Mtn) knows that Utah was LUCKY to get out of the stadium with a win in both situations. It wasn't because they were dominant, it wasn't because they just totally outplayed either team (otherwise they wouldn't have had to come from behind to squeak out a win in either


The UTES kept the game close and TCU and OSU defense choked in the final minutes. Brian Johnson came out and made some good passes that resulted in a touchdown on both games.

Should we talk about Washington and BYU?????



> To the Y fans credit... at least we don't hear them on here chirping about how they got screwed by calls, how U of A cheated, how they shoulda, coulda, woulda won that game. They got beat solidly by a better team and thats that. I guarantee you that you CS won't show anywhere near that same level of realism.


I have heard them barking not chirping. Many BYU fans are still getting fat on humble pie.

Again Riverrat77, a win is a win :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: You can water your pillow at night, but the next morning reality still remains the same. The Utes won.


----------



## Riverrat77

Since CS is so convinced that the Utes are the superior team in their wins... I went and crunched some numbers. You know... just to keep it real.

OSU vs Utah
Total yards - 405 to 337
Pass yards - 313 to 201
Turnovers - OSU 1, UofU 2
Time of Possession - 31.06 to 28.54
First downs - 20 to 18

All stats IN FAVOR of OSU. Hmmmm ... Utes sure dominated that game right? Utah had 40 more rushing yards is all.

The TCU game... numbers are even more lopsided.
First downs - 20 to 17
Total yards - *416* to 275
Passing yards - 251 to 230
Rushing yards - 165 to 45
Third down conversions - 8of19 to 4of15 
Time of possession - 31.44 to 28.16

All stats listed AGAIN in favor of the Utes opponent. And we're supposed to think they really have a chance against Bama? Right..... :roll: For what its worth, the Utes only beat New Mexico by 3, won with 58 seconds left against Air Force and squeaked out wins against the two teams listed above. Even Michigan (where did they wind up again?) closed to within a few points of the mighty Utes. Anyone who sees Utah as some dominant power on the national stage is up in the night.... there is no justification for that claim. NONE. They barely win on the backs of a missed kick or lucky bounce here or there but they're not dominating anyone but teams like Wyoming or the Aztecs.... hardly stats that show them as deserving of national recognition... more like another MWC team limping into a bowl game on the backs of a weak schedule they barely made it through. :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

U of W just proves my point on the MWC. They finished 0-12 but almost beat BYU who everyone thought was some sort of special. So.... to me, its not a huge win other than here locally that Utah beat BYU. They weren't that good either and got exposed by Arizona. At least the Y fans have taken that and realized it for what it was.... Utah fans (sad to say I agree with Y fans here) don't have nearly that level of maturity.... I'm sure for whatever reason or no matter how lopsided their loss, they'll have some reason that the Utes were still deserving of national recognition... oh yes, they'll get it... because they got EXPOSED!!! :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Dead Drifter said:


> What? The Utes are no powerhouse? You have to be kidding. Didn't they beat BYU? Come on! Anytime you beat BYU, even if you lose every other game, you have to be considered as one of the premiere teams in college football. Just ask any Ute fan!  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: ... good one.

I almost forgot... sometimes BYU fans do immature things as well. Proof of that is tonight, one of my friends is making an attorney she knows fulfill his end of a bet on the Utah - BYU game. Since the Cougs lost, the attorney is having to get a Utah tattoo... don't know where yet, but tonight he's getting it done at the house. Should be interesting.... idiot. :lol: I guess if the U had lost, my friend would have had to get a Y tattoo somewhere on her body. Man... maybe if they were national champs or something... but this whole bet is a little extreme for two crappy teams in my opinion. :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> All stats listed AGAIN in favor of the Utes opponent. And we're supposed to think they really have a chance against Bama? Right..... For what its worth, the Utes only beat New Mexico by 3, won with 58 seconds left against Air Force and squeaked out wins against the two teams listed above. Even Michigan (where did they wind up again?) closed to within a few points of the mighty Utes. Anyone who sees Utah as some dominant power on the national stage is up in the night.... there is no justification for that claim. NONE. *They barely win on the backs of a missed kick or lucky bounce here or there but they're not dominating anyone but teams like Wyoming or the Aztecs*.... hardly stats that show them as deserving of national recognition... more like another MWC team limping into a bowl game on the backs of a weak schedule they barely made it through.


Oh you wrote in Wyoming. Atta boy. Now maybe add CSU and BYU to that list :lol: :lol: Then you will have a good start. I never said that the UTES are a powerhouse on the National Level. They ARE the powerhouse in the MWC. You can post stats after stats and it still doesn't change the fact that the UTES are again 12-0

Riverrat you are acting like a sore little loser. Those **** Utes huh? They shouldn't even be playing Alabama right? :roll: :roll: :roll: Those poor Cougars

If the UTES will Alabama then what will have to say about the UTES?


----------



## coyoteslayer

> They weren't that good either and got exposed by Arizona


What I thought you said that BYU got cheated?



> *Riverrat77 wrote: To the Y fans credit... at least we don't hear them on here chirping about how they got screwed by calls, how U of A cheated, how they shoulda, coulda, woulda won that game.*


Now you are talking in circles????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> They weren't that good either and got exposed by Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> What I thought you said that BYU got cheated?
Click to expand...

When did I say that?? The Cougars got exposed.... flat outplayed, unlike the teams you claim got outplayed by the Utes. I'm no sore loser, just the internet reality check, or jerk, or fan unwilling to give credit until its earned, or some combination of all three. I'm fine with my role. :lol: You hit the nail on the head.... the Utes are the winners of the MWC (powerhouse is FAR too strong of a word to describe the Utes) and that is all. They aren't deserving of their spot in the sugar bowl for any reason other than their record which makes them appear to be something they are not. I seem to remember somebody claiming that about the Y too in the early going... oh wait, ha ha... that was me. 8) Lucky yes... good?? Not so much. I think the chances of Utah beating Bama are slim, sliver-ish, apparent only with a microscope.... to none. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

BTW Riverrat77 wins are counted by a win not by Stats. YES they squeaked by them. BUT the UTES never gave up and hung around to win the game. They never lost their confidents and again they WON the game :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I bet you just hate that, dont you????

Sports are like that.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I'm no sore loser, just the internet reality check, or jerk, or fan unwilling to give credit until its earned


You need a reality check that is for sure. I will see what the UTES are made of when they play Alabama. You are unwilling to admit that the UTES played some really good games this year and they played hard. They have a great defense and offense.

I don't consider the UTES a fluke, like you do.

If the UTES lose to Alabama they will still be a good team, but Alabama is just better.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> U of W just proves my point on the MWC. They finished 0-12 but almost beat BYU who everyone thought was some sort of special. So.... to me, its not a huge win other than here locally that Utah beat BYU. They weren't that good either and got exposed by Arizona. At least the Y fans have taken that and realized it for what it was.... Utah fans (sad to say I agree with Y fans here) don't have nearly that level of maturity.... I'm sure for whatever reason or no matter how lopsided their loss, they'll have some reason that the Utes were still deserving of national recognition... oh yes, they'll get it... because they got EXPOSED!!!


BYU got exposed by U of W, TCU, UTES, and Arizona. Its easier for BYU fans to shallow after being exposed that many times.

The UTES haven't really been exposed yet.


----------



## Dead Drifter

So does anyone think the Utes will be in this game by the 4th quarter? Near the end of the game, making a last heroic drive to seal the victory?

Remember what Boise State did to OKlahoma?
Remeber what Portland State did to Gonzaga? (oh wait, that was basketball).

Alabama feels like they should still be playing for a national championship.
Utah did squeek out some wins against MWC teams but I don't think they are afraid of Alabama...I mean they did beat the powerhouse Michigan team first game of the year and they only allowed Weber State to score 21 point on them.

You want exposure? You got it on a national level. All we can hope for is the Utes don't lay a big egg and embarass the MWC, the state of Utah, the Ute Nation, and the BCS.


----------



## Riverrat77

Dead Drifter said:


> So does anyone think the Utes will be in this game by the 4th quarter? Near the end of the game, making a last heroic drive to seal the victory?
> 
> Remember what Boise State did to OKlahoma?
> Remeber what Portland State did to Gonzaga? (oh wait, that was basketball).
> 
> Alabama feels like they should still be playing for a national championship.
> Utah did squeek out some wins against MWC teams but I don't think they are afraid of Alabama...*I mean they did beat the powerhouse Michigan team first game of the year and they only allowed Weber State to score 21 point on them.*
> You want exposure? You got it on a national level. All we can hope for is the Utes don't lay a big egg and embarass the MWC, the state of Utah, the Ute Nation, and the BCS.


You want a paper towel for all that sarcasm?? Or... if you were being straight up... I apologize and laugh at the same time.

I totally agree with your statement about exposure.... its definitely put up or shut up time.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> I'm no sore loser, just the internet reality check, or jerk, or fan unwilling to give credit until its earned


Ok, Eres como una Mariposa :lol: :lol: I'm kidding


----------



## Riverrat77

I hate the whole switch over to Spanish to post an insult bit... say it straight up so everyone can understand it or don't bother posting it. No... I'm not like a butterfly. Yes, Bama will still win.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Yes, Bama will still win.


You can say that 100 times, but it will only be decided once on the field.


----------



## Dead Drifter

WOW coyoteslayer, aren't you taking things a little to the extreme? :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

If I was then would you accuse me of the same crime as ruger? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snobiller22

Riverrat77 said:


> snobiller22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please... I was at the OSU game and it was all about luck for the Utes. l:
> 
> 
> 
> *I think we have an undercover Y fan that just want's to be apart of a team that can go out on the field and get it done rather that just say they can.*
> 
> Dude, why the he!! you talkin so much smack if your a U fan?? Why you such a hater dude!!
> GO UTES!!!! Utah 24 Bama 17 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: Yep... you got me. The tickets were free.... thats why I went.
> 
> CS... its not a bunch of crap but like I said, I totally don't expect any doses of reality to have any effect on you.
> 
> 
> 
> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> A win is a win. You wont see me making excuses if BAMA beats the UTES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm yeah, I'll be the first to call BS on this. I'm sure you and all the other U fans will have every excuse in the book about why the U should have won, why they really are better than Bama made them appear, etc. To the Y fans credit... at least we don't hear them on here chirping about how they got screwed by calls, how U of A cheated, how they shoulda, coulda, woulda won that game. They got beat solidly by a better team and thats that. I guarantee you that you CS won't show anywhere near that same level of realism. I'm sure even if they get blown out by Alabama, you'll still have some reason to think they should be in the national championship game. I'm no Y fan, just a guy who gets on here and is disgusted with all the chest pounding, we are so great, our team is the best thing ever, even on par with the 04 team (yeah right, thats a HUGE stretch) when a reality check (thank you Arizona) is what some people around here really need. The teams aren't that good and yeah, TCU's kicker had a rough night. They should have gotten the job done otherwise and it wouldn't have been that close. I stand by my statement, anyone that watched the game (and yeah, I just watched the OSU game AGAIN last night on the Mtn) knows that Utah was LUCKY to get out of the stadium with a win in both situations. It wasn't because they were dominant, it wasn't because they just totally outplayed either team (otherwise they wouldn't have had to come from behind to squeak out a win in either game -Ov- ).... it was totally luck. The prevent defense.... if TCU and OSU had stayed in their standard D they had played all night, not gone with less pressure and multiple D-backs, then Utah wouldn't have had a chance... they'd already been locked down all game. If they were so good, they'd have coasted to a win, not had to win a last minute hand wringer by just a couple points on a last minute field goal or touchdown. The only team they looked good against was SDSU, but then, who doesn't? I guess that must be where the basis for their "greatness" comes from. 8)
Click to expand...

Coulda, shoulda, woulda.............Weren't you just saying the U fans are the ones who say this????

Thats what i thought.....SON!!!!!!

They aren't the greatest but they are **** good. All teams have their days where they flat out get beat. The good teams make opportunites for themselves to win, good teams will go down in the last two minutes and score the winning touchdown, good teams D will stand when they really need it.

Still don't understand why your a hater????


----------



## Riverrat77

Point being Utah hasn't outplayed anyone... but in your haste to bring up coulda shoulda woulda and throw a "son" in there.... classy by the way :roll: , you missed that Utah was outplayed all night by their opponents. If the Bama game isn't close (and it won't be) Utah might as well just stay home... it'll probably increase their effectiveness. I guess if I'm a hater, then the reason must be like the rest of the country, I'm sick and tired of hearing MWC folks sit and talk about how deserving they are of being a BCS conference or how they don't get the respect they deserve and then when the opportunity presents itself for a small conference like the MWC, they go and get bombed. Ummm win convincingly (meaning you need to be steamrolling folks, not squeaking by conference opponents with 58 seconds left when you're supposedly so much better than anyone you play) or stay in the minor leagues.... SON. :roll: Oh... playing more than one halfway decent team per season en route to an undefeated (until bowl season) year might help gain some respect too... as of now, they don't have any from me and after this first loss, I'm sure their stock will drop rather dramatically. Oddly enough, it'll be a team that totally outplayed them this year that will wind up ranked as the MWC's top team... yep.... TCU, the coulda, shoulda, woulda team.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Point being Utah hasn't outplayed anyone... but in your haste to bring up coulda shoulda woulda and throw a "son" in there.... classy by the way , you missed that Utah was outplayed all night by their opponents. If the Bama game isn't close (and it won't be) Utah might as well just stay home... it'll probably increase their effectiveness. I guess if I'm a hater, then the reason must be like the rest of the country, I'm sick and tired of hearing MWC folks sit and talk about how deserving they are of being a BCS conference or how they don't get the respect they deserve and then when the opportunity presents itself for a small conference like the MWC, they go and get bombed. Ummm win convincingly (meaning you need to be steamrolling folks, not squeaking by conference opponents with 58 seconds left when you're supposedly so much better than anyone you play) or stay in the minor leagues.... SON. Oh... playing more than one halfway decent team per season en route to an undefeated (until bowl season) year might help gain some respect too... as of now, they don't have any from me and after this first loss, I'm sure their stock will drop rather dramatically. Oddly enough, it'll be a team that totally outplayed them this year that will wind up ranked as the MWC's top team... yep.... TCU, the coulda, shoulda, woulda team.


Riley, you might want to wait until after Jan 2nd to rant. OSU is a pretty good team because they beat USC. TCU is #2 in defense. The UTES came out in the final moments and won the game.

Alabama and LSU I believe went into overtime and LSU is 7-5 this year. Does that mean Alabama isn't very good? NO!!

BTW Riley the UTES aren't playing for the National Championship.

Well keep crying about your 58 seconds.

Florida got beat by Mississippi so where was the steamrolling in that game?


----------



## snobiller22

Riverrat77 said:


> Point being Utah hasn't outplayed anyone... but in your haste to bring up coulda shoulda woulda and throw a "son" in there.... classy by the way :roll: , you missed that Utah was outplayed all night by their opponents. If the Bama game isn't close (and it won't be) Utah might as well just stay home... it'll probably increase their effectiveness. I guess if I'm a hater, then the reason must be like the rest of the country, I'm sick and tired of hearing MWC folks sit and talk about how deserving they are of being a BCS conference or how they don't get the respect they deserve and then when the opportunity presents itself for a small conference like the MWC, they go and get bombed. Ummm win convincingly (meaning you need to be steamrolling folks, not squeaking by conference opponents with 58 seconds left when you're supposedly so much better than anyone you play) or stay in the minor leagues.... SON. :roll: Oh... playing more than one halfway decent team per season en route to an undefeated (until bowl season) year might help gain some respect too... as of now, they don't have any from me and after this first loss, I'm sure their stock will drop rather dramatically. Oddly enough, it'll be a team that totally outplayed them this year that will wind up ranked as the MWC's top team... yep.... TCU, the coulda, shoulda, woulda team.


Like I said before good teams find ways to win when they are backed into a corner.
I don't want to take anything away from TCU, yes they are good. IF that game was played at TCU, then yes the outcome may have been different. But to say that the last minute drives by Johnson and the Utes was luck :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock: . ......You gotta be kidding me, right? I'm pretty sure you said that TCU has an outstanding D right, which I agree? Well what kind of credit does that give them if Utah got "lucky" and drove 80 yards to win it??? They didn't just fold, they got BEAT!!!

Are you saying that OSU is weak??? Weak teams don't just go out and beat the supposed "#1" in the country team. Especially if that "#1" has the #1 Defense in the country. I'm sorry dude, but your just not making any sense. Bottom line is your right about Bama being a better team, but you make it seem like they are playing a way overrated high school team.



Riverrat77 said:


> ....I'm sick and tired of hearing MWC folks sit and talk about how deserving they are of being a BCS conference or how they don't get the respect they deserve and then when the opportunity presents itself for a small conference like the MWC, they go and get bombed.


When have we been bombed??? One of our ****tyest teams, Wyoming, went and beat Tennesee,"A BCS school"

The only non-BCS team that has gone into a bowl and got bombed is Hawaii last year. So far non-BCS schools are 2-1 in BCS bowls.

The Utes in 04' went and "KILLED" absolutley dominated PITT "A BCS school" which BTW won their confrence. Your telling me that the big east is that much better than the MWC??? Your up in the night if you think that. I think the BCS was scared that the 04' would have embarrased the college football nation if they put them up against a "good team" and that's why they paired them with the POS Big East winner. So when they did win, everybody could justify it by saying well they were ranked 23rd for a reason, blah blah blah blah!!!!!

The Utes are currently have a 6 bowl game win streak, tied for longest in the country right now. They have proved that the deserve to be in the post season, they have proved that they deserve to be in the BCS bowl, and they deserve respect from big name schools.


----------



## Riverrat77

Thats what I'm saying... the 04 Utes just turned their schedule into a slaughterhouse. This team barely gets by teams that aren't even ranked (other than TCU). How can they or their fans really expect them to win against a team that absolutely stoned several ranked teams in their own conference which pretty much anyone will admit is leaps and bounds beyond the MWC as far as tough games go? TCU is pretty decent this year and got killed by OU earlier.... but TCU pretty much played the U to a standstill. So....How can anyone expect a different outcome when the U goes to play Bama who is right up there talentwise with teams like OU, Texas and Florida? I just don't get that.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Thats what I'm saying... the 04 Utes just turned their schedule into a slaughterhouse. This team barely gets by teams that aren't even ranked (other than TCU). How can they or their fans really expect them to win against a team that absolutely stoned several ranked teams in their own conference which pretty much anyone will admit is leaps and bounds beyond the MWC as far as tough games go? TCU is pretty decent this year and got killed by OU earlier.... but TCU pretty much played the U to a standstill. So....How can anyone expect a different outcome when the U goes to play Bama who is right up there talentwise with teams like OU, Texas and Florida? I just don't get that


.

What about Alabama winning LSU in OT and Mississippi beating Florida?????? I think you're trying to hold the UTES to a higher standard. When these other teams have played teams who squeeked out a win or in the case of Florida a loss.

We will find out if the UTES have bragging rights if they beat BAMA. The UTES had a great season whether you want to admit it or not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> What about Alabama winning LSU in OT and Mississippi beating Florida?????? I think you're trying to hold the UTES to a higher standard. When these other teams have played teams who squeeked out a win or in the case of Florida a loss.
> 
> We will find out if the UTES have bragging rights if they beat BAMA. The UTES had a great season whether you want to admit it or not :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why shouldn't they be judged more critically? They don't play nearly as tough a schedule as a SEC or Big 12 team. Thing is... these small school conferences want all the same recognition for being undefeated and all that as big schools who play big, tough opponents on much tougher teams but the competition level throughout the season is not even close. SEC, Big 12, Big 10, Pac-10... these teams here would be middle of the pack at best in a BCS conference, if not worse. In my mind and I guess in the national view as well, this is why some of these bigger schools get far more credit for going undefeated, or even having one loss than a smaller MWC, WAC or other Mid major conference team who runs the table in their little corner of the college football world. Its just not as impressive because based on the teams Utah plays around here, they don't have nearly as tough a time going undefeated as somebody running the table in a BCS conference. Sure, its impressive locally... but thats about as far as it goes and if they don't do it convincingly, thats where you get a real reluctance from fans or rankings voters to say... well, yeah, they can play with the Bamas, Florida, Texas, Penn State, USC, Texas Tech, Oklahoma, Ohio State, teams like that. Obviously when Utah beats TCU by three, and Oklahoma beats them by 40 something... there is a bit of a disparity in the level of the opponent and even though the same one or two teams win this conference every year, they don't get much credit outside this area because they either struggle through their conference schedule or win out here, then go to a bowl game against a much better opponent (or in some cases not so much better) and lose or play a close game against an opponent ranked middle of the pack in a better conference. They just have to do a lot more to gain respect from fans (voters included) of teams from other places and this years team has failed to do that in any manner. They just have failed to do anything impressive all year long... yeah they win... but they don't win the way top tier teams should be getting it done.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Obviously when Utah beats TCU by three, and Oklahoma beats them by 40 something..


I don't believe TCU would get beat that bad by OU if they played them again. It just wasn't a very good day for TCU. The UTES will show us if they can hang with teams like Bama and if they beat them Riverrat then you will be eating a lot of your words on how they can't compete with these "big school."

I wish there was playoff and then we can see what these big schools are really made of.

I think a lot of teams in the MWC could hang with the big schools back east


----------



## blackbear

lookin' better for the utes...

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=635&sid=5184750

thats if Sh!ttingham doesn't blow it...


----------



## HighNDry

Oh well, I can hear it now: Utah wins and everybody gets to claim that they didn't beat the full strength Alabama team. Just another medicore Pitt team coming to play. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Alabama's Outland Trophy winner (and Krueger mangler), Andre Smith was suspended from the team and sent home. Street chatter says he had inappropriate contact with an NFL agent.


He didnt want Paul Kruger to embarass him out on the field. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snobiller22

Just getting all the excuses in place is all.

Ha ha ha ha!!! :lol: :lol: 

Well from what RR is saying, BAMA's second string will still better than anything the Utes can show them. So they should be fine right???? Kreuger is going one hell of a game!!!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer

He knew how he could get out of playing in the Sugar Bowl right Fatbass? :lol: :lol: 

Im glad that the Utes are playing a high qualify team like Bama so they can truly be tested to see if they will get blown away or hang with the big boys.


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Actually, additional chatter about Andre is that he may have been enticed by his agent to get caught and NOT play in Nawlins so as not to get injured and hurt his spot as one of the top NFL draft picks.


So they were afraid of Paul Kruger hurting him huh? :lol: :lol: Whose next on the list to jump ship?

Fatbass, Im glad that my team is the underdog.


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> snobiller22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting all the excuses in place is all.
> 
> Ha ha ha ha!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well from what RR is saying, BAMA's second string will still better than anything the Utes can show them. So they should be fine right???? Kreuger is going one hell of a game!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Bama's second string would be the MWC champs any year.* 8)
Click to expand...

Ummm pretty much. Losing one offensive lineman won't hurt em much Fatbass.... they can always throw their second back in there to pass block if Kruger gets out of hand but I don't think that'll be the case at all. I agree with you that they'll just run the ball like its going out of style, work that into some play action deep burns on the weak Utah secondary and by the time the Utah offense actually realizes there is a game going on and its probably time to show up... oh... about middle of the third quarter or so (as usual this season), then Bama will have time to just pile it on and the fourth quarter will be "garbage time". If Utah wins (I can't believe I'm even thinking they have the slimmest chance) it won't make Utah look good, it'll get spun as exactly that... they beat a less than full strength Bama team. Not by me... I've already made up my mind that win or lose, they're not that great but thats reality for you I guess. Personally, I think Bama could run their second string line out all game and they still wouldnt have much to worry about. 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Ummm pretty much. Losing one offensive lineman won't hurt em much Fatbass.... they can always throw their second back in there to pass block if Kruger gets out of hand but I don't think that'll be the case at all. I agree with you that they'll just run the ball like its going out of style, work that into some play action deep burns on the weak Utah secondary and by the time the Utah offense actually realizes there is a game going on and its probably time to show up... oh... about middle of the third quarter or so (as usual this season), then Bama will have time to just pile it on and the fourth quarter will be "garbage time". *If Utah wins (I can't believe I'm even thinking they have the slimmest chance) it won't make Utah look good, it'll get spun as exactly that... they beat a less than full strength Bama team. Not by me... I've already made up my mind that win or lose, they're not that great but thats reality for you I guess.* Personally, I think Bama could run their second string line out all game and they still wouldnt have much to worry about.


Riley you will look mighty stupid after this hate bash if the UTES win and I won't let you live it down in 2009. :lol: :lol: -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-

I think a Ute Player licked your lollipop in December or your crazy BYU friends cast a crazy voodoo spell on you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

_ _ _ard.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

R_TFL_A_ :mrgreen: 

L _ L.  

W _ F?


----------



## coyoteslayer

tranquilase payaso con moho en sus oídos. Eres una sanguijuela Treehugger.


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> Riley you will look mighty stupid after this hate bash if the UTES win and I won't let you live it down in 2009. :lol: :lol: -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


Ummm yeah, I'm pretty sure we're aware of how overzealous you can be with your rubbing it in... we've been hearing it over and over and over and over and over and over and over every time the Utes escape with a win. 8) Just another reason I really, really hope the Utes lose... badly.


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> "Hate bash"? :shock:
> 
> *How about "reality check"? *8)
> 
> -_O-


Its going to be sweet cashing that one in huh Fatbass? :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer

I have an Avatar picked out for you also Riley.

When the Utes win then Im going to get out the guitar and play a free tunes. :lol: :lol: Then I'm going to stir the pot even more for Riley's sake.


----------



## Huge29

Sorry to get off track from the ridiculous and pointless argument, but what time and channel? I assume that it is ESPN 6'ish, but Comcast just shows TBA???


----------



## coyoteslayer

Huge29, my friend, it's on Fox @ 6:00pm


----------



## Huge29

coyoteslayer said:


> Huge29, my friend, it's on Fox @ 6:00pm


Thanks man! Of course, Fox shows TBA also, **** Comcast! Good luck my Ute brothers! I hope you can represent well, just like the Cougs did , j/k :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer

> Thanks man! Of course, Fox shows TBA also, **** Comcast! Good luck my Ute brothers! I hope you can represent well, just like the Cougs did , j/k


The UTES need to win to bring the coverage to the MWC. This will be great for Utah and bring in recruitment from other schools. It will put a bruise on the BSC.


----------



## Riverrat77

Huge29 said:


> I hope you can represent well, just like the Cougs did , j/k :mrgreen:


I'm sure they'd hate to disappoint you so you can count on them doing their part.


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you can represent well, just like the Cougs did , j/k :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure they'd hate to disappoint you so you can count on them doing their part.
Click to expand...

I am so tired of reading your posts buddy. Why the hate, your team is the worst team in college football and you continually dog on the non BCS schools. Times have changed, with less scholarships to give out, the playing field has been leveled, it is not as wide as a gap as it was before. You got a handful of teams that have made a jump and guess what non of your so called big boys will play them except for your lowly huskies. Do I think Utah will win, not really. If they do, it will be a great new years for me, I just hope they show up and make a game of it and represent the Mountain West which I think they will do. Bama doesn't have the greatest offense in the world, if Utah can stop the run which they got a big boost with the suspension they will have a pretty good shot. If you want to continue with the bashing of non bcs schools go ahead, but you are wrong, they are catching up and proven to be able to play with the big boys.


----------



## Riverrat77

I know man... I keep hearing that... why all the hate? Well, first off, there is no hate, just a pretty strong feeling that winning the MWC isn't as big a deal as you all make it out to be. No big gap between teams here and the other big conferences huh? Well, we'll have to agree to disagree on that. I don't think the MWC is much good at all, but thats no secret. I think the best team in this conference is the one who already played against BSU. They should have gotten the Sugar bid... then it might... MIGHT have been a game. You're sick of the hate, I'm sick of the broken record around here about not getting enough credit to compete for a national championship. You folks are some of the most unrealistic sports fans I've ever talked to. I guess its to be expected that being from Utah, there are a ton of Ute and BYU homers on here but this is just ridiculous. Ummm play somebody worth bragging about, beat them soundly and then you might have the basis for an actually valid argument. As of now, once again, you barely beat half the teams you played this year... and you want folks like me who aren't fans of the MWC anyway to just let that go and give you credit saying you deserve a shot to play with "the big boys"? Yeah right man.... the Utes haven't earned anything. Everyone keeps telling fans of this conference that the teams need to play somebody decent to earn respect. Well, at least BYU is attempting that next season... thats more than I can say for the Utes, which is pretty sad, since its no secret either I have an extreme dislike for BYU. Everyone is caught up in this undefeated season, blah, blah, blah. Well, just like BYU earlier this year, Utah's record is the ONLY reason they are where they are... its certainly not based on the "strength" of their team, their extremely difficult schedule they played or their "dominating" wins over their opponents because they've won four games by extremely small margins and quite easily could have lost three of those four. You're tired of hearing it?? Well, do something worth giving the team credit for and then we'll see if the tune changes for me and the rest of the country. Yeah, thats right... its not just me, there are actually other people who still think the Utes have a lot of proving to do. :?


----------



## snobiller22

RR, do you believe that the '04 team deserved a shot at a more worthy opponent?? They beat every team they played very convincingly.


----------



## coyoteslayer

He would never admit that and I bet the big schools didn't even want to play them.


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> I know man... I keep hearing that... why all the hate? Well, first off, there is no hate, just a pretty strong feeling that winning the MWC isn't as big a deal as you all make it out to be. No big gap between teams here and the other big conferences huh? Well, we'll have to agree to disagree on that. I don't think the MWC is much good at all, but thats no secret. I think the best team in this conference is the one who already played against BSU. They should have gotten the Sugar bid... then it might... MIGHT have been a game. You're sick of the hate, I'm sick of the broken record around here about not getting enough credit to compete for a national championship. You folks are some of the most unrealistic sports fans I've ever talked to. I guess its to be expected that being from Utah, there are a ton of Ute and BYU homers on here but this is just ridiculous. Ummm play somebody worth bragging about, beat them soundly and then you might have the basis for an actually valid argument. As of now, once again, you barely beat half the teams you played this year... and you want folks like me who aren't fans of the MWC anyway to just let that go and give you credit saying you deserve a shot to play with "the big boys"? Yeah right man.... the Utes haven't earned anything. Everyone keeps telling fans of this conference that the teams need to play somebody decent to earn respect. Well, at least BYU is attempting that next season... thats more than I can say for the Utes, which is pretty sad, since its no secret either I have an extreme dislike for BYU. Everyone is caught up in this undefeated season, blah, blah, blah. Well, just like BYU earlier this year, Utah's record is the ONLY reason they are where they are... its certainly not based on the "strength" of their team, their extremely difficult schedule they played or their "dominating" wins over their opponents because they've won four games by extremely small margins and quite easily could have lost three of those four. You're tired of hearing it?? Well, do something worth giving the team credit for and then we'll see if the tune changes for me and the rest of the country. Yeah, thats right... its not just me, there are actually other people who still think the Utes have a lot of proving to do. :?


First off, they have earned there shot, and won a pretty big bowl game last time I checked. Also they have won 7 bowl games in a row. There strength of schedule was in the top 40. The mountain west also dominated the pac 10, Wyoming beat Tenn. And before the season started everyone thought that Utah playing Michigan was a big deal, turns out it wasn't but you can't say they didn't try. And Byu playing OU is big, your right, but what if they suck next year? Schedules are hard to predict, and when no one will play you because they don't want to lose it makes it very difficult don't you think? The pac 10 is the only conf. willing to play the mountain west and we dominate them. And last time I checked a win is a win. And driving 80 yards on one of the best defenses in the country is not luck. The better team won that day, and TCU is not that team.


----------



## bowhunter3

Also why do you think there are so many Utah and BYU homers????? *Its a Utah Site* :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77

snobiller22 said:


> RR, do you believe that the '04 team deserved a shot at a more worthy opponent?? They beat every team they played very convincingly.


Absolutely... I think that team got hosed. They certainly should have had the chance to prove themselves against great opposition and Pitt wasn't it. I think that 04 team could more than likely play with just about anyone in the top 10 this year. This years team is getting set up for defeat and embarrassment drawing somebody like Bama... swap the two teams and it would be more understandable. Like I said in an earlier post, that season, they turned their conference schedule into their own personal slaughterhouse... but they showed thats what you need to do to get respect from more powerful conferences/teams. I have NO issue with what the 04 team did because of how they ran the table.... that was actually very fun to watch.


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> Also why do you think there are so many Utah and BYU homers????? *Its a Utah Site* :roll:


Ummm pretty sure thats what I said earlier.... did you read what I wrote or just pick and choose what you disagreed with? :roll: Wyoming beat UT.... whoooooopeeeeee. Mind telling me just how good Tennesse was this year? Thanks... BYU beat Washington this year... where did Washington wind up again? Yeah, thanks again... nice try... or not. MWC dominated the Pac-10 huh? Do some research... I've already pulled numbers on that head to head matchup over the years. Ask BYU just how dominant they think the MWC is....or you could ask Arizona... I'm sure they'd be happy to provide an answer to that. Oh wait... they already did... in Vegas.


----------



## coyoteslayer

The UTES have more talent this year than in 04 and you might get a taste of it on Jan 2nd


----------



## jahan

coyoteslayer said:


> The UTES have more talent this year than in 04 and you might get a taste of it on Jan 2nd


No way in hell does this years team have more talent than the 04' team. :shock:


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> The UTES have more talent this year than in 04 and you might get a taste of it on Jan 2nd


You're absolutely right... the Utes are going to destroy Bama... won't be anything but a small stain of Red Tide rolling off the field. There... you happy now? :?


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also why do you think there are so many Utah and BYU homers????? *Its a Utah Site* :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm pretty sure thats what I said earlier.... did you read what I wrote or just pick and choose what you disagreed with? :roll: *Wyoming beat UT.... whoooooopeeeeee. Mind telling me just how good Tennesse was this year? * Thanks... BYU beat Washington this year... where did Washington wind up again? Yeah, thanks again... nice try... or not. MWC dominated the Pac-10 huh? Do some research... I've already pulled numbers on that head to head matchup over the years. Ask BYU just how dominant they think the MWC is....or you could ask Arizona... I'm sure they'd be happy to provide an answer to that. Oh wait... they already did... in Vegas.
Click to expand...

How good was Wyoming for the Mountain West???? :roll: You put Utah, TCU, BYU in the Pac 10 and they all finish in the top 5, put them in the Big East, ACC and same thing, never said they were as good as OU, Texas those teams, but they are for **** sure worthy of a BCS bowl if the winner of the ACC and Big East get to go.


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> How good was Wyoming for the Mountain West???? :roll: You put Utah, TCU, BYU in the Pac 10 and they all finish in the top 5, put them in the Big East, ACC and same thing, never said they were as good as OU, Texas those teams, but they are for **** sure worthy of a BCS bowl if the winner of the ACC and Big East get to go.


So... why bring up Wyoming? They suck too... but you're the second person who has brought them up as if that proves that the MWC is some great conference. They beat a terrible team in Tennessee and again, we're supposed to be impressed by that? At least you can admit Utah isn't a top tier team.... which to me says they don't deserve the bowl game they're getting. Vegas bowl, or some other random, has absolutely no effect on the standings at all bowl... yeah, they deserve to be there because of their mediocrity all season long, but putting them in the Sugar bowl... well, Alabama has to feel like they just drew Pitt or something. :?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

It alright Riley. That utah got a better bowl game then BYU and BYU got spanked agaist a sorry team in there bowl game. They where crying about there bowl game that got and they wnat to play better teams so they can look even dummer then they are. Utah has a tuff game on there hands that for shure. They will give them a run for there money that for shure.It Riley BYU will give you guys some more hope next year.


----------



## snobiller22

jahan said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UTES have more talent this year than in 04 and you might get a taste of it on Jan 2nd
> 
> 
> 
> No way in hell does this years team have more talent than the 04' team. :shock:
Click to expand...

They are not even close to being as good of a team, but I agree they do have more talent.

Look at the yankees and the cowboys, they have the best talent in their sport. Where did they both go??

Just because they have more talent doesn't mean they are a better team. '04 was better hands down, but not as talented.


----------



## STEVO

Riley, Riley...... You really should take those mercury warnings a little more seriously... Mabey lay off the Bud Light Lime a little too. I thing theyre doing something serious to ya man :lol: !! :mrgreen: 

Fact is, Bama has proven they shouldnt be in the Championship game with their last game loss to Flordia. Somehow the Utes have come out on top of EVERY game so far, they give me no reason not to believe that they can beat Alabama. So far this year the Utes have gotten by with either their offense or their defense. We really havent seen much where both sides of the ball were on fire, but can you imagine if that does happen. I feel bad for Alabama now if that does happen. In all reality the Utes dont have anything to lose. If they lose to Alabama, That sure isnt a embarrasing loss for them. If they win then its a BIG WIN for them and the conference.

But of course we already know that if the Utes do end up pulling it out then you guys will have some sort of excuse as to why they didnt belong there in the first place and it was PURE LUCK, right?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

STEVO said:


> Riley, Riley...... You really should take those mercury warnings a little more seriously... Mabey lay off the Bud Light Lime a little too. I thing theyre doing something serious to ya man :lol: !! :mrgreen:
> 
> Fact is, Bama has proven they shouldnt be in the Championship game with their last game loss to Flordia. Somehow the Utes have come out on top of EVERY game so far, they give me no reason not to believe that they can beat Alabama. So far this year the Utes have gotten by with either their offense or their defense. We really havent seen much where both sides of the ball were on fire, but can you imagine if that does happen. I feel bad for Alabama now if that does happen. In all reality the Utes dont have anything to lose. If they lose to Alabama, That sure isnt a embarrasing loss for them. If they win then its a BIG WIN for them and the conference.
> 
> But of course we already know that if the Utes do end up pulling it out then you guys will have some sort of excuse as to why they didnt belong there in the first place and it was PURE LUCK, right?? :mrgreen:


If the Utes lose, it won't be unexpected anywhere but here. That will be pretty embarrassing. You're right... I already don't think the Utes belong in the Sugar Bowl. But they're there... and I guess thats that. When they lose,... well, I promise to only say, "I told you so" a few times. :lol: Luck is what the Utes have depended on to win their games all season... why stop now?


----------



## STEVO

What bowl do you think they belong in then being the ONLY undefeated team in the nation? So far they have done everything right this year. They could not have done ANYTHING any better right because in the end of the day it all comes down to who wins the games. The only thing they could have done to increase their rankings possibly is to win by bigger numbers. then you have all the haters talking how unsportsman like they are for running up the score right? If I had it my way there would be onside kicks all the time in all these "blow out" games just to run up the score even more if that helps your BCS rankings. 

12 straight lucky wins?? Sounds like a small case of "envy" if you ask me :lol: . Your a huge pac-10 fan right?? Ive probrably missed it before but who's your team?


----------



## bowhunter3

STEVO said:


> What bowl do you think they belong in then being the ONLY undefeated team in the nation? So far they have done everything right this year. They could not have done ANYTHING any better right because in the end of the day it all comes down to who wins the games. The only thing they could have done to increase their rankings possibly is to win by bigger numbers. then you have all the haters talking how unsportsman like they are for running up the score right? If I had it my way there would be onside kicks all the time in all these "blow out" games just to run up the score even more if that helps your BCS rankings.
> 
> 12 straight lucky wins?? Sounds like a small case of "envy" if you ask me :lol: . Your a huge pac-10 fan right?? Ive probrably missed it before but who's your team?


His team is Washington :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

bowhunter3 said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bowl do you think they belong in then being the ONLY undefeated team in the nation? So far they have done everything right this year. They could not have done ANYTHING any better right because in the end of the day it all comes down to who wins the games. The only thing they could have done to increase their rankings possibly is to win by bigger numbers. then you have all the haters talking how unsportsman like they are for running up the score right? If I had it my way there would be onside kicks all the time in all these "blow out" games just to run up the score even more if that helps your BCS rankings.
> 
> 12 straight lucky wins?? Sounds like a small case of "envy" if you ask me :lol: . Your a huge pac-10 fan right?? Ive probrably missed it before but who's your team?
> 
> 
> 
> His team is Washington :lol:
Click to expand...

it changed it BYU now.Utah belong where they are at. just because byu you cant do any better then the vegas bowl.


----------



## proutdoors

STEVO said:


> Your a huge pac-10 fan right?? Ive probrably missed it before but who's your team?


Washington Huskies. -_O- :rotfl: -BaHa!- -oooo- -/O_- -/|\- :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

You're right... it is the Huskies. At least I am realistic enough to say that yeah, they sucked this year. They sure stopped some hearts in the BYU game. Wait... wasn't BYU supposed to win that one easily? It was because they were so GREAT this season right? :roll: Everyone around here is caught up in some fantasy land where the Utes are the best thing going in college football this year. News flash... they're not that great but I don't expect anyone to believe that from me, it'll take a real beatdown in the Sugar Bowl to bring the Ute fans out of this trance they're locked into... most of the folks around here are so busy still trying to suck that last little bit of glory off the 04 team that they wouldn't understand what being realistic about their teams chances in this game is even about, let alone be able to understand why people aren't giving them much of a shot to actually pull it off. The 04 team was leaps and bounds better than this years Utes... but that was what... four years ago? Guess it was more recent than 84 for the Cougar fans but it reeks of the same sort of desperation for something good to happen with the program. :roll: If I've said it once, I've said it a million times.... MWC teams would be middle of the pack in any other major conference. But keep plunging blindly on in your "quests"... until you beat somebody worth bragging about, you won't get any respect from any other teams other than the ones in your own conference... which is how it should be. Earn it and if you don't, then don't cry about how you are getting slighted in the polls. I would venture to guess that the Ute fans are also the ones who think the Jazz really have a chance to come home with a ring every year too right?? Man... the Bama game is going to be a real bitter pill to swallow... The Utes better bring lots of beer to wash it down with. :mrgreen:

Fatbass... don't forget, they have to start playing in the first quarter... not the 3rd with 3 minutes to go like the rest of this season.


----------



## Dead Drifter

This bowl game doesn't mean much to Utah. In their minds, their season was a success when they beat BYU. Isn't that why Whittingham got the big raise already before the bowl game?

"We beat BYU. We beat BYU. We beat BYU."
Yes, but you're playing a bowl game against Alabama on Friday.
"Yes, but we beat BYU! Win or lose the bowl game, we beat BYU!"


----------



## flyguy7

USC, Texas, and Oklahoma would all hand the Tide a big "L"


----------



## STEVO

Riverrat77 said:


> You're right... it is the Huskies. At least I am realistic enough to say that yeah, they sucked this year. They sure stopped some hearts in the BYU game. Wait... wasn't BYU supposed to win that one easily? It was because they were so GREAT this season right? :roll: Everyone around here is caught up in some fantasy land where the Utes are the best thing going in college football this year. News flash... they're not that great but I don't expect anyone to believe that from me, it'll take a real beatdown in the Sugar Bowl to bring the Ute fans out of this trance they're locked into... most of the folks around here are so busy still trying to suck that last little bit of glory off the 04 team that they wouldn't understand what being realistic about their teams chances in this game is even about, let alone be able to understand why people aren't giving them much of a shot to actually pull it off. The 04 team was leaps and bounds better than this years Utes... but that was what... four years ago? Guess it was more recent than 84 for the Cougar fans but it reeks of the same sort of desperation for something good to happen with the program. :roll: If I've said it once, I've said it a million times.... MWC teams would be middle of the pack in any other major conference. But keep plunging blindly on in your "quests"... until you beat somebody worth bragging about, you won't get any respect from any other teams other than the ones in your own conference... which is how it should be. Earn it and if you don't, then don't cry about how you are getting slighted in the polls. I would venture to guess that the Ute fans are also the ones who think the Jazz really have a chance to come home with a ring every year too right?? Man... the Bama game is going to be a real bitter pill to swallow... The Utes better bring lots of beer to wash it down with. :mrgreen:
> 
> Fatbass... don't forget, they have to start playing in the first quarter... not the 3rd with 3 minutes to go like the rest of this season.


Wait a minute. Im kinda confused. You are looking for somebody to tell you that the Utes suck this year and that they are having a terrible season?? I pat you on the back that you are able to say that your Huskies suck this year, but how does that play into the Utes season? Even though 12-0 and 0-12 look very similar as a record goes, I assure you they are very different. I dont think there has been anyone on this site(well mabey CS but you know he just likes to -O|o- like you do :lol: ) say that the Utes are the best team in the nation. Unfortunately with the number of teams and the number of games each team plays , it is not possible for EVERY TEAM TO PLAY EACH OTHER. That is the exact reason that the BCS needs to go to a playoff system with the top 16 or so teams. I do believe the Utes do have a much better chance to win 1 game against Alabama, rather than 4 or 5 playoff games against other ranked opponents, but really that is the ONLY way you can come up with a true national champion. All this "This team beat this team, that beat this team , that beat this team , so my teams better crap is nothing but just that.... CRAP" Ya the Utes beat Oregon state , that beat USC , that I believe would beat Alabama, all that crap doesnt matter right?? We will all see how the game turns out. I know most people (on here & even the utes fans) are not saying the utes are gonna win. I just hope that Alabama comes into the game with the confidence level that you & fatbass have in them. Might make for a pretty funny game!!!


----------



## Riverrat77

STEVO said:


> Wait a minute. Im kinda confused. *You are looking for somebody to tell you that the Utes suck this year and that they are having a terrible season?? *I pat you on the back that you are able to say that your Huskies suck this year, but how does that play into the Utes season? Even though 12-0 and 0-12 look very similar as a record goes, I assure you they are very different. *I dont think there has been anyone on this site(well mabey CS but you know he just likes to -O|o- like you do :lol: ) say that the Utes are the best team in the nation*.


No, even I don't think the Utes suck... but they're certainly not a great team. The 04 team was what I think great teams look like. They left NO DOUBT that they could beat anyone they played. This team leaves nothing but doubt... especially the way they've been lucky to win some of their games. They haven't played a top tier team that could potentially smash them all year.... TCU was the closest thing and they escaped that one. When I talked to folks who follow college football like its some sort of religion and asked them, would Utah win again if they played TCU, they are all telling me, no way. None of them think Utah stands a chance to win against Bama either... but I did finally find one bookie in Vegas whose website shows Utah as a one point winner in an upset. :? I guess thats the only way Utah knows to win... I know true, bleeding Red fans believe its because this team is so awesome that there's no way they could have lost a single game this season but... they're wrong. Maybe not on this site but you check posts by Utah fans on the ESPN sites and all you get is this talk about how they're going to blow Bama out, they deserve to be in a better game because they're the only undefeated team in the nation and on and on. All of it is BS.... the Utes aren't some powerhouse, they should be happy they even made it to a decent bowl, they should be happy they're not playing somebody like Texas, OU, USC, or Florida and they should really be bummed they drew Bama... because you're right... it will be a funny game for both Fatbass and myself. :lol:

Dead Drifter, your post was spot on for most of the average Joe folks who are casual observers of Ute football on Saturday afternoons. I guess it might be a sign that a couple of my friends and coworkers who are Ute fans have extra tickets that they were just going to give away because they couldn't get anyone to buy them. :lol: The big game was already played to most folks around here.


----------



## snobiller22

Riverrat77 said:


> the Utes aren't some powerhouse, they should be happy they even made it to a decent bowl, they should be happy they're not playing somebody like Texas, OU, USC, or Florida and they should really be bummed they drew Bama...


You are absolutley right on that, I was scared that Bama was going to beat Florida and we were going to have to play them. They would slaughter us, so would Texas and so would OU.
We match up way better with Bama.

I've said it before and i'm saying it again. If we can contain the run in the first 2 quarters, we will win. But if they can establish the run early, it will be a close game at half but by the 4th they will put the hammer on us.

I still say the score is 24-17 for the Utes!!!!! ............assuming we contain the run of course...


----------



## snobiller22

Riverrat77 said:


> ............ I would venture to guess that the Ute fans are also the ones who think the Jazz really have a chance to come home with a ring every year too right?? ............


Don't know about you, but most of the Jazz fans i see (I'm not a fan of NBA BTW) are just like the annoying Y fans, you know the ones i'm talking about.


----------



## Riverrat77

They've got a scary good return man in Javier Arenas too.... so hopefully Utah is working on covering their kicks better. The Utes secondary got shredded in a few games this year so they'll have their hands full with Julio Jones as well, especially if the run opens up some play action stuff and the big O line can help create some passing lanes. Looked up some stats on Ute pass defense and at least five teams were well over 200 yards total on them and Colorado State passed for 188. Their run D is pretty good honestly.... so we'll see how Coffee fares I guess. Here's a blog from ESPN about the game and the size mismatch.

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/others/0-2-4 ... field.html


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

I remember not so long ago, when a Certain tide fan (I won't mention any Names), thought for sure his beloved tide would beat Florida. We all know how that panned out. :lol:

Man Alabama sucks. *Go Utes!!!!!!!*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

fixed blade said:


> I remember not so long ago, when a Certain tide fan (I won't mention any Names), thought for sure his beloved tide would beat Florida. We all know how that panned out. :lol:
> 
> Man Alabama sucks. *Go Utes!!!!!!!*


You say silly things...... and have horrible taste in football.................. _AND_ since you lack a set of nads, you are spending new years at your wife's aunts house :?: :shock: , you are giving hillbillies a bad name.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Treehugnhuntr said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember not so long ago, when a Certain tide fan (I won't mention any Names), thought for sure his beloved tide would beat Florida. We all know how that panned out. :lol:
> 
> Man Alabama sucks. *Go Utes!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> You say silly things...... and have horrible taste in football.................. _AND_ since you lack a set of nads, *you are spending new years at your wife's aunts house *:?: :shock: , you are giving hillbillies a bad name.
Click to expand...

Actually, I'm working on an angle where I have to stay home and take care of my dogs.  I'd rather spend it by my self, than go hang with the inlaws.


----------



## Riverrat77

I'm spending it with my stepdaughters boyfriends parents.... who are about as backwards as it gets and hate Hootie singing country music because he's a black guy. Classy, I'm tellin ya. :roll: Wanna compare d-bag stories after the new year?? I'd almost rather hang out with my Ute friend and her attorney dude she had over than go out tonight... that and it cramps my timing for getting up early to hunt tomorrow.


----------



## orvis1

I pose the argument that the U is a much better team that UK, I think everyone here could agree with that. The UK took bama deep into the 4th quarter and Bama barely squeaked out a win in that one. I give the Utes a punchers chance they have showed us this year they have heart and can win the close ones. If Brian Johnson plays error free football and we can get a few turnovers the utes can win this game. After all the bookies are giving us a better chance against bama then might Ohio state playing TX. If the Utes can keep it within 10 pts they prove they belong there. Are the Utes national championship conteneders? I say likely not unless the smack bama by 14 or better otherwise keep it close and you get the MWC some respect. Riverrat really the pac 10 other than USC was a very weak conference this year as well as the big east and ACC. MWC fans would like to see one of those automatic berths to come to the MWC. More years like this year will give some real steam to the argument.


----------



## Riverrat77

Looks like this is the year of the comeback for the MWC. Utah has to do comebacks just to keep their win streak, CSU had to score 20 pts in the fourth quarter to win their bowl game and TCU had to score last to beat BSU (my apologies, BSU got one last field goal). Unfortunately, both BYU and AF fell short in their game. Batting 500 so far... lets see how the power conference does in their final bowl game. Oh... and so far, the Pac-1 is 3-0 in bowl games... they can't finish with a losing record in bowls this postseason. I guess we'll have to have the MWC show us how thats done... since its a better conference and everything. -BaHa!-

Update.... 4-0 for the Pac 10. Thank you OSU. Man, I hate being a fan of such a weak conference.


----------



## flyguy7

ah yes, the stats! lets bring those up again!


> Alabama
> W-Clemson (7-5)
> W-Tulane (2-10)
> W-Western Kentucky (2-10)
> W-Arkansas (5-7)
> W-Georga (9-3)
> W-Kentucky (6-6)
> W-Ole Miss (8-4)
> W-Tennesee (5-7) (yea, great team - Same record as UNLV)
> W-Arkansas St (6-6)
> W-LSU (7-5)
> W-Mississippi st (4-8)
> W-Auburn (5-7) (yea, great team - all star coach Tuberville quit because they were so good)
> L-Florida (12-1)
> combined record of teams alabama beat (66-78 .458) beat 2 ranked teams
> 
> Utah
> W-Michigan (3-9)
> W-UNLV (5-7)
> W-Utah St (3-9)
> W-Air Force (8-4)
> W-Weber St (10-4)
> W-Oregon St (8-4)
> W-Wyoming (4-8)
> W-Colorado St. (6-6)
> W-New Mexico (4-8)
> W-TCU (10-2)
> W-San Diego St (2-10)
> W-Byu (10-2)
> Combined record of teams Utah beat (73-73 .500) beat 3 ranked teams
> 
> I think the stats speak for themselves, Fatbass.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Fatbass. I couldn't help notice you left the Florida game off of Bama's schedule. :lol:


----------



## Dead Drifter

Couple more days and we'll have the game. I can't wait. I'm really looking forward to it.
I think the Utes only chance is if they come up with some type of scheme that they haven't shown on any game tape yet. There's going to be a message sent by one team or the other.

Could be the message that Utah and the MWC teams don't belong in the BCS.

Could be that the Utes make a game out of it.

Could be that the Utes confuse the Tide enough to pull out a win.

Have I covered all my bases?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Dead Drifter said:


> Couple more days and we'll have the game. I can't wait. I'm really looking forward to it.
> I think the Utes only chance is if they come up with some type of scheme that they haven't shown on any game tape yet. There's going to be a message sent by one team or the other.
> 
> Could be the message that Utah and the MWC teams don't belong in the BCS.
> 
> Could be that the Utes make a game out of it.
> 
> Could be that the Utes confuse the Tide enough to pull out a win.
> 
> Have I covered all my bases?


Yes, but for clarity, I highlighted the one that actually has a chance of happening. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77

And just for claritys sake... Bama beat 3... yes THREE ranked teams this year. Flyguy's stats are wrong. :roll: Utah only played two ranked teams and one (BYU) has proven they didn't even deserve to be ranked... period.

Here's the link for those that really don't think so.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/clubhouse?teamId=333


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> Anybody noticing the LSU score? :roll:


Nice final there.... Geaux Tigers! What a beatdown. 8)

I don't think anyone in their right mind would say that playing a Weber State team that is 10-4 is anywhere even in the same realm as playing lets say... LSU at 7-5. Comparing the SEC schedule and the MWC schedules is doing the whole apples to oranges bit. Its a totally different level of football out there where it actually matters that you're a good team, not just a winner on paper with wins over a bunch of pansies. If I knew where Buggs got his strength of schedule stats, I'd run those out here... because I'm sure we'd see a huge disparity between the schedule the SEC teams have to play and the fluff that Utah barely managed to wade through this season.

After looking around, I found that Bama played four teams with SOS in the top ten. The closest Utah came was with Oregon State whose strength of schedule rating was 30. Next closest for Utah?? Also a non MWC conference opponent in Michigan at 32. One opponent, Weber State wasn't even listed on the SOS ratings.... but they were 10-4 so they must have had it rough right? :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

WOW.... USC? Who could have ever imagined this? :lol: 

Ummm I think Utah would have been much better off drawing a weak Pac-10 team to play in the Rose Bowl, instead of going to the Sugar Bowl, don't you think? You know, since the Pac-1 is so weak this year... Utah might have actually had a chance... OR NOT!!! Can't believe how weak that conference is this year... what is their bowl record? Oh right... 5-0. Thats the best out of ALL the conferences. Whether the Utes win or lose in the Sugar, my year has been made by Penn State getting OWNED in this bowl game and the record the Pac 10 has in the postseason.... like I said, the season would right itself and it has nicely. I like Penn State a lot but as good as they were during the season... nobody runs with the Pac 10 this year in the post season. FatBass, hope your southern boys come through tomorrow for us... that'll make the season perfect as far as I'm concerned!!! YEAH BABY!!!! 

-()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* 
*OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* 
*-band-* *-band-* *-band-*


----------



## Riverrat77

fatbass said:


> How about that Georgia team and their killer defense? Remember that Bama racked up 41 against them between the hedges. 8)


That was a sweet game as well that Georgia played today... they were ranked #3 when Bama spanked em right? Man o man.... putting up 41 against that D.... not looking good for tomorrow!! :lol: I gotta run down to Orem tomorrow to get my daughter after I get off work but I'll be setting the DVR so I don't miss any of it.


----------



## Comrade Duck

Riverrat77 said:


> WOW.... USC? Who could have ever imagined this? :lol:
> 
> Ummm I think Utah would have been much better off drawing a weak Pac-10 team to play in the Rose Bowl, instead of going to the Sugar Bowl, don't you think? You know, since the Pac-1 is so weak this year... Utah might have actually had a chance... OR NOT!!! Can't believe how weak that conference is this year... what is their bowl record? Oh right... 5-0. Thats the best out of ALL the conferences. Whether the Utes win or lose in the Sugar, my year has been made by Penn State getting OWNED in this bowl game and the record the Pac 10 has in the postseason.... like I said, the season would right itself and it has nicely. I like Penn State a lot but as good as they were during the season... nobody runs with the Pac 10 this year in the post season. FatBass, hope your southern boys come through tomorrow for us... that'll make the season perfect as far as I'm concerned!!! YEAH BABY!!!!
> 
> -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()* -()/>- *()*
> *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*
> *-band-* *-band-* *-band-*


Riley,

If you want to talk power conferences, stick with the SEC or the Big 12 south. For you to now claim PAC 10 superiority over the MWC because Arizona beat BYU is laughable. Last I checked the season's record head to head is still 6-2 in favor of the MWC. Who did Arizona lose to early this season in ABQ?

It's funny how you have talked about the who's who's of nobody bowls but now want to use them as proof that the PAC 10 is something more than the PAC 1 because of this years post season success. USC beating Pen State doesn't prove anything else other than they are still the only team worth anything to come out of the PAC 10 this year.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77

It might be ok for you to claim they're better than the Pac 10 when your conference can actually win some bowl games... going 2-2 is hardly a "power" showing. :lol: Arizona beating BYU is just the start of the great bowl season for the Pac 10 and just gives me some personal satisfaction. Going 5-0 in bowls is what shows the Pac 10 is better than the MWC but I guess that means nothing here locally when early season success is the only thing the conference has to show when the dust settles. Pretty sad that even the Big East (which everyone seems to think should be removed in favor of the MWC) has a better post season record than the Mountain West in the bowl games. Somehow I think the BCS folks are going to stick with the conferences that have shown they can win the big games and thus far, the MWC has failed miserably.... which makes me laugh when people bring up the early season success... thanks but I'd rather have success when it counts!! :lol: I guess saying that USC is the only thing good to come out of the Pac 10 means that TCU might be the only thing good to come out of the MWC right, since the Cougars looked pitiful against Arizona in a bowl game? I think we've posted plenty of numbers showing the the MWC would have a hard time beating their way out of a wet paper sack when it comes to the post season. I know, failure to perform is a hard task to master consistently but the MWC bowl teams seem to have it down pat. -*|*-


----------



## Comrade Duck

I'm claiming that the MWC was stronger than the PAC 10 this year based on the fact that they beat PAC Ten teams 6 times to only 2 losses. How do you argue that unless you are a PAC 10 homer?

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77

Comrade Duck said:


> I'm claiming that the MWC was stronger than the PAC 10 this year based on the fact that they beat PAC Ten teams 6 times to only 2 losses. How do you argue that unless you are a PAC 10 homer?
> 
> Shane


So its a good thing that your conference gets off to a strong start but then fizzles when it truly matters? Right.... you keep on telling yourself that. Somehow I don't think the BCS folks will be buying that line any time soon either. :lol: The Patriots were also the best team in the NFL last year because they won everything but the Super Bowl right? 8)


----------



## Comrade Duck

So Riley, which one is it? 

You can't discredit these "no name bowls" year after year when they have been won by a MWC team but now use them as proof of dominance of the PAC 10. You're talking out of both sides of your mouth.

In the past you have been critical of a MWC team despite their bowl win because they didn't take care of business in non conference play. But now that the shoe is on the other foot it doesn't matter that a PAC 10 team sucked in the early season because they won what is essentially a worthless bowl game. Congratulations, you are the champion of the Oil and Lube Carburetor Bowl! (Sound Familiar?) 

They're are 13 games in a regular + bowl season. One final win doesn't make up for mediocrity the rest of the year. Whether you will admit it or not the PAC 10 was owned by the MWC this year.

Power Conferences = SEC and Big 12 south along with the PAC 1. Everything else is arguable. You can't tell me with a straight face that the Big East and ACC are any better of a football conference than the MWC.

Shane


----------



## proutdoors

Comrade Duck said:


> They're are 13 games in a regular + bowl season. One final win doesn't make up for mediocrity the rest of the year. Whether you will admit it or not the PAC 10 was owned by the MWC this year.
> 
> Power Conferences = SEC and Big 12 south along with the PAC 1. Everything else is arguable. You can't tell me with a straight face that the Big East and ACC are any better of a football conference than the MWC.


+1


----------



## Riverrat77

Thats where the problem lies... no name bowls have no effect on the national rankings really and seem to be there more for advertising and just so a team can say they went to a bowl. However, you can't very well cry foul for not getting national recognition if you can't even win the no name bowls and even in years past the MWC has struggled in the "post season". Thats not my fault that they don't get credit for that... perform when it counts or don't bother claiming that you're not getting credit for how "good" you are. The Pac 10 performs when they're in bowl games, obviously, and the MWC doesn't. I don't understand whats so hard to see about that. Sure the MWC beat the Pac 10 teams early... and I said then, its early and in the college football world, things seem to find a way to right themselves. Well, BYU went and got smoked by Arizona. the MWC is 2-2 in bowl games, showing they're a weak conference and the Pac 10 is 5-0. Man, I must be Nostrodamus or something... :lol: And yeah, I think the Big East is better than the MWC for the exact same reason... they are 3-1 in bowl games.... where can the MWC say they have a better record than that?? They can't but will still cry about not being recognized as a major conference. If you only play well during your conference schedule and then choke in bowl games being watched by a national audience, then I'm sorry... you are NOT a major player on the national college football scene and that feeling just gets reinforced every time the local conference does poorly on the national stage. They wanted attention? Well, they got bowl games and are having a rough go of it.... this is why some of the better conferences get the respect they do and the MWC can't lay claim to that same kind of performance this year. That has nothing to do with my personal feelings or those of anyone else... its on the teams to perform.... all the homers here can't do it for them and I can't go play the games for the Pac 10. When the shaking stops, the cream has risen to the top and not surprisingly, at least to me and well, probably analysts all over the place, the MWC is nowhere near the top. Seriously, there comes a time when you have to earn your status and one of these years, the MWC teams might just realize that.

If Utah loses tomorrow.... then I won't be the only one commenting on the MWC's failure to deliver... in fact, during the Rose Bowl game, the commentators were talking about bowl records as well and strangely enough, the MWC's inefficiency was brought up. Those two guys don't know me.... so I had nothing to do with that, I just happened to agree with their observations. 8)


----------



## Comrade Duck

Let me get this straight then- If you choke in the regular season but somehow manage to get up for one game then you have somehow regained bragging rights? Nice spin!

There isn't an analyst out there who hasn't, at one point or another, talked about how the MWC dominated the PAC 10 this year. One BYU loss to U of A hasn't changed that.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77

Comrade Duck said:


> Let me get this straight then- *If you choke in the regular season but somehow manage to get up for one game* then you have somehow regained bragging rights? Nice spin!
> 
> There isn't an analyst out there who hasn't, at one point or another, talked about how the MWC dominated the PAC 10 this year. One BYU loss to U of A hasn't changed that.
> 
> Shane


Try 5 games... *5-0*. That creates bragging rights... when you deliver or, in the MWC case, fail to deliver and everybody is watching when it happens... yeah, that tends to create an image of your conference all by itself. BYU loses to Arizona and Air Force gets worked by Houston... Houston... are you serious? :lol: I think lots more people are watching bowl games than what happens between interconference teams the first couple weeks of the season. Like I said, things shake out the way they're supposed to in the end. 8)


----------



## bowhunter3

Whats funny is he talks about us being homers, he is the biggest one out there. And his team is a joke, and has been for years. He can't talk about his sorry ass team so he has to rip on Utah, go figure. The only reason the Pac 10 has any clout is because of USC. That is why you hate the mountain west so bad, is because you don't want to see us getting a automatic bid which will happen one day.


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> Comrade Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight then- *If you choke in the regular season but somehow manage to get up for one game* then you have somehow regained bragging rights? Nice spin!
> 
> There isn't an analyst out there who hasn't, at one point or another, talked about how the MWC dominated the PAC 10 this year. One BYU loss to U of A hasn't changed that.
> 
> Shane
> 
> 
> 
> Try 5 games... *5-0*. That creates bragging rights... when you deliver or, in the MWC case, fail to deliver and everybody is watching when it happens... yeah, that tends to create an image of your conference all by itself. BYU loses to Arizona and Air Force gets worked by Houston... Houston... are you serious? :lol: I think lots more people are watching bowl games than what happens between interconference teams the first couple weeks of the season. Like I said, things shake out the way they're supposed to in the end. 8)
Click to expand...

The Mountain West has won the bowl record the last 2 years, last year going undefeated as well. It doesn't mean that much to me. Stupid argument unless your conference had a ****ty year and you are trying to make up for it.


----------



## proutdoors

The worst thing about all this is now I will be rooting for the huskies since they hired a BYU guy as their head coach. How the hell can a player coming from an inferior conference be expected to raise the level of play at such a powerhouse as UW? :?


----------



## Riverrat77

bowhunter3 said:


> Whats funny is he talks about us being homers, he is the biggest one out there. And his team is a joke, and has been for years. He can't talk about his **** so he has to rip on Utah, go figure. The only reason the Pac 10 has any clout is because of USC. That is why you hate the mountain west so bad, *is because you don't want to see us getting a automatic bid which will happen one day*.


I doubt it... not if they keep playing the way they have been. Washington has been a joke for years eh? Not been a football fan long? :roll: And I'm the biggest homer out there?? Ummm why? Because I think that the MWC isn't even close to being a power conference? Yeah I like the Huskies, I like Pac 10 football and I love college football from all over the place. What I don't like is when people cry about not getting something they never earn and then wonder why the rest of the nation just kinda rolls their eyes when conferences like the WAC or MWC claim they deserve an auto bid into the BCS. No, no they don't deserve one and we're all seeing why... well some of us that are actually watching the bowl games are seeing it I guess. Wish the MWC could consistently play football on a college level but they seem to have a real hard time with that.... nice to beat up on a weak conference schedule and then go play bowls where you might as well have no-showed.

Oh and Bowhunter3, before you go all high and mighty Ute fan on me... you actually agreed with me once upon a time... let me refresh your memory.

Posted March 7th of this year:
*the problem is Utah and BYU wouldn't do that well in the pac 10. Simple as that, they are deeper and have better athletes. We would both be a middle of the road team. Now if we were in the Pac 10 though we could eventually get better because we would be able to recruit better and have access to more talent. Have a better tv deal, better bowls to go to so better exposure. Sorry guys, but the Pac 10 is far more superior right now.*

Here is another one by you.

*by bowhunter3 on Fri Mar 07, 2008 1:08 pm

Also I think USC, CAL, Oregon,ASU and even UCLA were better than the Y last year. THat would put them in 6th place and BYU had a good year last year. Think about that.*

This was a pretty priceless thread.... everyone was all giddy over the BYU early season success... even pro made some comment about how I tripped myself up because I said the Pac 10 was better and then they failed to deliver. To the contrary... it appears they CAN deliver. :lol: It also has some of the records I found regarding interconference games over the last 8 seasons.... shows just how "dominant" the MWC has been... :lol:

viewtopic.php?f=49&t=10159&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=records&start=40

Thanks for all the insight... its made for some interesting reading. -_O- -BaHa!- .


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> The worst thing about all this is now I will be rooting for the huskies since they hired a BYU guy as their head coach. How the hell can a player coming from an inferior conference be expected to raise the level of play at such a powerhouse as UW? :?


Probably because he spent some time at a Pac 10 school seeing how the good teams get it done before moving on to a head coaching job. You know... in the Pac none as you so nicely put it a few months back. :lol:


----------



## Comrade Duck

> The 2007-08 campaign provided several notable moments for Mountain West teams and individuals. The MWC sent a record five teams to bowl games and posted a 4-1 mark in those contests to capture the Bowl Challenge Cup for the second time in four years, registering the best win percentage among the 11 conferences that make up the NCAA Football Bowl Subdivision.


This came off of the MWC website. The MWC has done well in bowl games. Since 2005, TCU has gone 4-0, BYU 2-2, and Utah holds the longest active streak in the FBS for consecutive bowl wins at 6.

I still don't see how you can discredit these bowl wins for years, even when the MWC has done well representing the conference, and now do an about face and use them to strengthen your feeble attempt at holding onto the power conference label.

I guess irrational thought isn't only reserved for the Utah/BYU fan base and that even our local Husky fans try to hold onto the past.

Shane


----------



## bowhunter3

Riverrat77 said:


> bowhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats funny is he talks about us being homers, he is the biggest one out there. And his team is a joke, and has been for years. He can't talk about his **** so he has to rip on Utah, go figure. The only reason the Pac 10 has any clout is because of USC. That is why you hate the mountain west so bad, *is because you don't want to see us getting a automatic bid which will happen one day*.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it... not if they keep playing the way they have been. Washington has been a joke for years eh? Not been a football fan long? :roll: And I'm the biggest homer out there?? Ummm why? Because I think that the MWC isn't even close to being a power conference? Yeah I like the Huskies, I like Pac 10 football and I love college football from all over the place. What I don't like is when people cry about not getting something they never earn and then wonder why the rest of the nation just kinda rolls their eyes when conferences like the WAC or MWC claim they deserve an auto bid into the BCS. No, no they don't deserve one and we're all seeing why... well some of us that are actually watching the bowl games are seeing it I guess. Wish the MWC could consistently play football on a college level but they seem to have a real hard time with that.... nice to beat up on a weak conference schedule and then go play bowls where you might as well have no-showed.
> 
> Oh and Bowhunter3, before you go all high and mighty Ute fan on me... you actually agreed with me once upon a time... let me refresh your memory.
> 
> Posted March 7th of this year:
> *the problem is Utah and BYU wouldn't do that well in the pac 10. Simple as that, they are deeper and have better athletes. We would both be a middle of the road team. Now if we were in the Pac 10 though we could eventually get better because we would be able to recruit better and have access to more talent. Have a better tv deal, better bowls to go to so better exposure. Sorry guys, but the Pac 10 is far more superior right now.*
> 
> Here is another one by you.
> 
> *by bowhunter3 on Fri Mar 07, 2008 1:08 pm
> 
> Also I think USC, CAL, Oregon,ASU and even UCLA were better than the Y last year. THat would put them in 6th place and BYU had a good year last year. Think about that.*
> 
> This was a pretty priceless thread.... everyone was all giddy over the BYU early season success... even pro made some comment about how I tripped myself up because I said the Pac 10 was better and then they failed to deliver. To the contrary... it appears they CAN deliver. :lol: It also has some of the records I found regarding interconference games over the last 8 seasons.... shows just how "dominant" the MWC has been... :lol:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=49&t=10159&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=records&start=40
> 
> Thanks for all the insight... its made for some interesting reading. -_O- -BaHa!- .
Click to expand...

I said that before they tore up the pac 1, also I have said that the Mountain west was better than the ACC and Big East. I said last year the Pac 10 was better not this year. Dude UNLV beat Arizona this year, get over yourself, you watch Utah will put up a showing much better than you think they will.


----------



## bowhunter3

And what has Washington done except for a few years in the 90's?


----------



## bowhunter3

Also you can bring up past years stats all you want, the fact is MWC put a beat down to the Pac 10 and they have continually gotten stronger as a conference. Utah and TCU have the best records against BCS teams, Utah is riding a 7 game bowl win streak and if I remember right gave Pete Carrol and the mighty Trojans a loss. I was right, our conference isn't as deep in athletic talent as the power conferences but we are getting better and deeper. Utah is one of the most athletic teams out there, as is TCU. BYU was good, but TCU exposed them and everyone else copied that blue print. You wont find to many college football fans out there that would argue that the Big East and ACC deserve a automatic bid, and read the blogs, most of them make fun of the PAC 1. They are not respected out there like you would like them to be. USC is as good as anyone, but other than that not even close.


----------



## UintaMan

Riverrat77 said:


> Thats where the problem lies... no name bowls have no effect on the national rankings really and seem to be there more for advertising and just so a team can say they went to a bowl. However, you can't very well cry foul for not getting national recognition if you can't even win the no name bowls and even in years past the MWC has struggled in the "post season". *Thats not my fault that they don't get credit for that... perform when it counts or don't bother claiming that you're not getting credit for how "good" you are. The Pac 10 performs when they're in bowl games, obviously, and the MWC doesn't. I don't understand whats so hard to see about that. Sure the MWC beat the Pac 10 teams early... and I said then, its early and in the college football world, things seem to find a way to right themselves. Well, BYU went and got smoked by Arizona. the MWC is 2-2 in bowl games, showing they're a weak conference and the Pac 10 is 5-0. Man, I must be Nostrodamus or something... :lol: And yeah, I think the Big East is better than the MWC for the exact same reason... they are 3-1 in bowl games.... where can the MWC say they have a better record than that?? They can't but will still cry about not being recognized as a major conference. If you only play well during your conference schedule and then choke in bowl games being watched by a national audience, then I'm sorry... you are NOT a major player on the national college football scene and that feeling just gets reinforced every time the local conference does poorly on the national stage. * They wanted attention? Well, they got bowl games and are having a rough go of it.... this is why some of the better conferences get the respect they do and the MWC can't lay claim to that same kind of performance this year. That has nothing to do with my personal feelings or those of anyone else... its on the teams to perform.... all the homers here can't do it for them and I can't go play the games for the Pac 10. When the shaking stops, the cream has risen to the top and not surprisingly, at least to me and well, probably analysts all over the place, the MWC is nowhere near the top. Seriously, there comes a time when you have to earn your status and one of these years, the MWC teams might just realize that.
> 
> If Utah loses tomorrow.... then I won't be the only one commenting on the MWC's failure to deliver... in fact, during the Rose Bowl game, the commentators were talking about bowl records as well and strangely enough, the MWC's inefficiency was brought up. Those two guys don't know me.... so I had nothing to do with that, I just happened to agree with their observations. 8)


THE MOUNTAIN WEST CONFERENCE WON THE ESPN CONFERENCE BOWL CHALLENGE LAST YEAR FOR BEING THE BEST CONFERENCE WITH THE BEST WINNING PERCENTAGE DURRING THE ENTIRE BOWL SEASON WHICH INCLUDED THE HORRIBLE PAC 1 AND ALL THE OTHER MAJOR BCS CONFERENCES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So this year the MWC is 2-2 and the pac 1 is 5-0, the roles were reversed last year so what is your point? Exactly, you don't have a point like always! Nothing like bashing the cougars and talking up the Utes all year long and then when it comes time for them to play each other at the end of the year you jump on the cougars band wagon and off of the Ute's, where did that get you. It just goes to show you don't know your head from your ass!


----------



## bowhunter3

UintaMan said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats where the problem lies... no name bowls have no effect on the national rankings really and seem to be there more for advertising and just so a team can say they went to a bowl. However, you can't very well cry foul for not getting national recognition if you can't even win the no name bowls and even in years past the MWC has struggled in the "post season". *Thats not my fault that they don't get credit for that... perform when it counts or don't bother claiming that you're not getting credit for how "good" you are. The Pac 10 performs when they're in bowl games, obviously, and the MWC doesn't. I don't understand whats so hard to see about that. Sure the MWC beat the Pac 10 teams early... and I said then, its early and in the college football world, things seem to find a way to right themselves. Well, BYU went and got smoked by Arizona. the MWC is 2-2 in bowl games, showing they're a weak conference and the Pac 10 is 5-0. Man, I must be Nostrodamus or something... :lol: And yeah, I think the Big East is better than the MWC for the exact same reason... they are 3-1 in bowl games.... where can the MWC say they have a better record than that?? They can't but will still cry about not being recognized as a major conference. If you only play well during your conference schedule and then choke in bowl games being watched by a national audience, then I'm sorry... you are NOT a major player on the national college football scene and that feeling just gets reinforced every time the local conference does poorly on the national stage. * They wanted attention? Well, they got bowl games and are having a rough go of it.... this is why some of the better conferences get the respect they do and the MWC can't lay claim to that same kind of performance this year. That has nothing to do with my personal feelings or those of anyone else... its on the teams to perform.... all the homers here can't do it for them and I can't go play the games for the Pac 10. When the shaking stops, the cream has risen to the top and not surprisingly, at least to me and well, probably analysts all over the place, the MWC is nowhere near the top. Seriously, there comes a time when you have to earn your status and one of these years, the MWC teams might just realize that.
> 
> If Utah loses tomorrow.... then I won't be the only one commenting on the MWC's failure to deliver... in fact, during the Rose Bowl game, the commentators were talking about bowl records as well and strangely enough, the MWC's inefficiency was brought up. Those two guys don't know me.... so I had nothing to do with that, I just happened to agree with their observations. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> THE MOUNTAIN WEST CONFERENCE WON THE ESPN CONFERENCE BOWL CHALLENGE LAST YEAR FOR BEING THE BEST CONFERENCE WITH THE BEST WINNING PERCENTAGE DURRING THE ENTIRE BOWL SEASON WHICH INCLUDED THE HORRIBLE PAC 1 AND ALL THE OTHER MAJOR BCS CONFERENCES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So this year the MWC is 2-2 and the pac 1 is 5-0, the roles were reversed last year so what is your point? Exactly, you don't have a point like always! Nothing like bashing the cougars and talking up the Utes all year long and then when it comes time for them to play each other at the end of the year you jump on the cougars band wagon and off of the Ute's, where did that get you. It just goes to show you don't know your head from your ass!
Click to expand...

 -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -/|\- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## Riverrat77

Hmm ruffle some feathers did I? :lol: I've never been on the Cougars bandwagon but I guess that shows how good I thought Utah was if I said the Cougars would probably win. I've said it before, I think TCU is the best this conference has to offer. The rest of the teams are a joke and not just to me. So.... making a guess about what the outcome of the game would be means I don't know my head from my hind end? What does that say about all of you that thought BYU was so deserving of their early high ranking? The same thing or worse? -Ov-

Force my hand and I'll say I prefer anyone over the Cougars any day of the year in any sport out there just because they're the Cougars, but if a team is crappy (like the Huskies this year) at least I'll admit it. If I remember right I wasn't alone in thinking the Cougars would win the holy war game. But there are a few folks, including Cougar fans, that are sure quick to point that out about me. Funny it doesn't work that way with the local fans here. Its all about being undefeated makes Utah the best team in the BCS, they're so much better than the Pac 10, etc... well, what happens when they lose tonight? If its all about the records deciding who the best teams are, then whats the matter with me touting the 5-0 record of the Pac 10 in bowl games? So the MWC beat the Pac 10 in a few games early this season. Obviously early losses are a lot more forgettable when your team or conference does well at the end of the season, including winning bowl games and being ranked in the top 25. How much better is the MWC doing again? Oh... guess I can't ask that around here or somebody might get fired up. :lol: Seems I'm not the one with the double standard running strong around here, regardless of what you clowns try to pin on me. :roll: Enjoy your losing records... I sure know I'm getting a kick out of it. 8)

Oh... since we're talking about records.... lets put up a link for all the Pac 10 haters... thats right sit there and stew about it. Where is the MWC in this list? Remind me which conference is better again and why the MWC deserves to oust the Big East as a BCS conference. Thanks.. I enjoy the sound of the crickets while you come up with an answer. :roll:

http://myespn.go.com/blogs/pac10/0-6-13 ... cord-.html


----------



## Riverrat77

Where is Buggz anyway? I'd like to get his take on the bowl season.... he's another realist around here. I know, its hard to swallow that he's a fan of another conference as well but at least he and Fatbass are two other people that understand reality in college football. Oh, FatBass check out the link I posted.... I guess we should be proud that the two conferences we are fans of have actually accomplished something since the BCS got started. :lol: 

FatBass, talked to a buddy of mine (huge Ute fan, shocker I know O-|-O ) who is in New Orleans and he was making cracks about all the ******* Bama fans down there. :lol: Pretty good stuff, but even he admits Utah would have to play a perfect game and have extremely error filled football by Bama to pull out a win. Its nice to talk to a Ute fan who isn't sucked into illusions of grandeur by a "skin of our teeth" undefeated record. He's one guy I'd actually be happy for if Utah won the game. 8)


----------



## jahan

Riverrat77 said:


> Hmm ruffle some feathers did I? :lol: I've never been on the Cougars bandwagon but I guess that shows how good I thought Utah was if I said the Cougars would probably win. I've said it before, I think TCU is the best this conference has to offer. The rest of the teams are a joke and not just to me. So.... making a guess about what the outcome of the game would be means I don't know my head from my hind end? What does that say about all of you that thought BYU was so deserving of their early high ranking? The same thing or worse? -Ov-
> 
> Force my hand and I'll say I prefer anyone over the Cougars any day of the year in any sport out there just because they're the Cougars, but if a team is crappy (like the Huskies this year) at least I'll admit it. If I remember right I wasn't alone in thinking the Cougars would win the holy war game. But there are a few folks, including Cougar fans, that are sure quick to point that out about me. Funny it doesn't work that way with the local fans here. Its all about being undefeated makes Utah the best team in the BCS, they're so much better than the Pac 10, etc... well, what happens when they lose tonight? If its all about the records deciding who the best teams are, then whats the matter with me touting the 5-0 record of the Pac 10 in bowl games? So the MWC beat the Pac 10 in a few games early this season. Obviously early losses are a lot more forgettable when your team or conference does well at the end of the season, including winning bowl games and being ranked in the top 25. How much better is the MWC doing again? Oh... guess I can't ask that around here or somebody might get fired up. :lol: Seems I'm not the one with the double standard running strong around here, regardless of what you clowns try to pin on me. :roll: Enjoy your losing records... I sure know I'm getting a kick out of it. 8)
> 
> Oh... since we're talking about records.... lets put up a link for all the Pac 10 haters... thats right sit there and stew about it. Where is the MWC in this list? Remind me which conference is better again and why the MWC deserves to oust the Big East as a BCS conference. Thanks.. I enjoy the sound of the crickets while you come up with an answer. :roll:
> 
> http://myespn.go.com/blogs/pac10/0-6-13 ... cord-.html


I want to start off by saying this year, the MWC had a better regular season than the PAC-10. Do I think this is going to be the trend, more than likely not. The PAC-10 like any conference will have down years. I guess this would be a good time to say USC looked really good, but like I have said many time I knew Penn State was way over-rated and so is the Big 10.

Now the Big-East sucks, no arguing that. One other thing that is bugging me is comparing bowl victories, that is a weak argument on all sides IMO. So lets break it down a little here.

*PAC-10* 5-0

Arizona beat BYU
Cal beat Miami (FL)
Oregon beat Oklahoma State (Big win)
Oregon St. beat Pitt
USC spanked Penn State

*MWC* 2-2

BYU lost to Arizona
Colorado St beat Fresno State
TCU beat Boise State
Air Force lost to Houston
Utah to be determined

*Big East* 3-2

South Florida beat Memphis(they have a football team :shock: )
West Virginia beat North Carolina (same as above)
Rutgers beat North Caroline St. (WTF)
Pitt lost to Oregon State
Cincinnati lost to Virginia Tech (can't believe this is a BCS game!)
Conn. is to play Buffalo

Looking at these games I would say the PAC-10 played tougher teams and won all of them. The big east plays nobody in bowl games, so it is hard to say they are better than the MWC because they won more bowl games.


----------



## bowhunter3

Hey RR, no one said Utah was the best team, no one even said that they should have a shot at the title. But we are defending that they should be in a BCS bowl game. I am one of the biggest fans out there of college football and sports in general, heck that is what i do for a living, but you are the one not being a realist on this one. I have seen countless experts say that the mountain west deserves a automatic bowl bid over Big East and ACC. ANd most of them have talked about how the mountain west is every bit as good as the Pac 10. Mountain West is getting better, and they can compete with anyone. With scholarship limits now,there is more parity in college football. If Utah comes out and puts on a good game and loses, they will have still earned respect. I think they have a chance at winning, dont know if I would put money on it, but I will be surprised if they get blown away. And most of the experts are saying bama only wins by 10.


----------



## Comrade Duck

jahan said:


> I want to start off by saying this year, the MWC had a better regular season than the PAC-10. Do I think this is going to be the trend, more than likely not. The PAC-10 like any conference will have down years. I guess this would be a good time to say USC looked really good, but like I have said many time I knew Penn State was way over-rated and so is the Big 10.
> 
> Now the Big-East sucks, no arguing that. One other thing that is bugging me is comparing bowl victories, that is a weak argument on all sides IMO. So lets break it down a little here.
> 
> *PAC-10* 5-0
> 
> Arizona beat BYU
> Cal beat Miami (FL)
> Oregon beat Oklahoma State (Big win)
> Oregon St. beat Pitt
> USC spanked Penn State
> 
> *MWC* 2-2
> 
> BYU lost to Arizona
> Colorado St beat Fresno State
> TCU beat Boise State
> Air Force lost to Houston
> Utah to be determined
> 
> *Big East* 3-2
> 
> South Florida beat Memphis(they have a football team :shock: )
> West Virginia beat North Carolina (same as above)
> Rutgers beat North Caroline St. (WTF)
> Pitt lost to Oregon State
> Cincinnati lost to Virginia Tech (can't believe this is a BCS game!)
> Conn. is to play Buffalo
> 
> Looking at these games I would say the PAC-10 played tougher teams and won all of them. The big east plays nobody in bowl games, so it is hard to say they are better than the MWC because they won more bowl games.


Proof that Utah State is a research institution.

Shane


----------



## Huge29

First of all as a Y fan, I must say Good Luck to the Utes, I sincerely hope that they make a very good showing, but deep down I don't think they will. Secondly, the bowl win percentages is an absolutely statistical ridiculous standard. The Y got worked, end of story, but to say that conf ABC is better than XYZ as our 1st team beat your 5th team, etc. (some are not that bad, but some are just pointless games) is of no statistical significance whatsoever.


----------



## proutdoors

Huge29 said:


> First of all as a Y fan, I must say Good Luck to the Utes, I sincerely hope that they make a very good showing, but deep down I don't think they will. Secondly, the bowl win percentages is an absolutely statistical ridiculous standard. The Y got worked, end of story, but to say that conf ABC is better than XYZ as our 1st team beat your 5th team, etc. (some are not that bad, but some are just pointless games) is of no statistical significance whatsoever.


+1


----------



## Comrade Duck

Huge29 said:


> Secondly, the bowl win percentages is an absolutely statistical ridiculous standard. The Y got worked, end of story, but to say that conf ABC is better than XYZ as our 1st team beat your 5th team, etc. (some are not that bad, but some are just pointless games) *is of no statistical significance whatsoever*.


That is unless it's the only thing positive from what was otherwise a lackluster conference performance.

Shane


----------



## Riverrat77

Huge29 said:


> First of all as a Y fan, I must say Good Luck to the Utes, I sincerely hope that they make a very good showing, but deep down I don't think they will. Secondly, the bowl win percentages is an absolutely statistical ridiculous standard. The Y got worked, end of story, but to say that conf ABC is better than XYZ as our 1st team beat your 5th team, etc. *(some are not that bad, but some are just pointless games)* is of no statistical significance whatsoever.


Quick.. duck, here come the eggs. :lol: I hope my Ute fan friends down there have a good time but I'm pretty sure they're going to come home disappointed in the game... at least they were there for New Years and had a good time with all the festivities.

On the bold part... pretty much. Other than the BCS stuff, the rest of them are out there as a post season experience and an ad campaign I think more than anything. That being said, I'd say the final polls and the way things are expected to stack up next year definitely take into consideration how your team did down the stretch and certainly look at your bowl performance if you got into one. I don't think its true at all to say that the end of the season is totally irrelevant with regard to how conferences and teams are regarded the following year.


----------



## proutdoors

How a team does in a bowl game means very little on how the team will perform the following year. Graduation, recruits, coaching staff changes all have BIGGER impacts on where a team will be ranked the following year. Look at Georgia at the beginning of the year, ranked 1 or 2 in most polls, based on their coaching staff and returning starters as well as their schedule. Injuries ended their chance of being a contender. If the polls are DUMB enough to rank a team based on the teams performance in a bowl game the year before, then it is one of MANY flaws with the polls.


----------



## Riverrat77

So BYU's win last year had nothing to do with their extremely overrated position starting out this year? 8) 

Since folks are saying the undefeated record of the Pac 10 in bowl games is the only positive thing to take from a lousy regular season, does that mean that glorifying a good regular season is all the MWC folks have to be happy about since their teams tank in the bowls? 8) Guess we'll see tonight.


----------



## copper

Predictions:

I think the Utes Lose

Bama 37 Utes 13


----------



## Riverrat77

copper said:


> Predictions:
> 
> I think the Utes Lose
> 
> Bama 37 Utes 13


I kind of agree but I think it'll wind up a USC-Penn State style matchup where the Tide cruises in the last quarter or so letting Utah gain back some "garbage time" points. Who knows though... the SEC is pretty well known for their big scores in bowl games so they very well could just pile it on to make a point (this is what I'd love to see).


----------



## jahan

Comrade Duck said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to start off by saying this year, the MWC had a better regular season than the PAC-10. Do I think this is going to be the trend, more than likely not. The PAC-10 like any conference will have down years. I guess this would be a good time to say USC looked really good, but like I have said many time I knew Penn State was way over-rated and so is the Big 10.
> 
> Now the Big-East sucks, no arguing that. One other thing that is bugging me is comparing bowl victories, that is a weak argument on all sides IMO. So lets break it down a little here.
> 
> *PAC-10* 5-0
> 
> Arizona beat BYU
> Cal beat Miami (FL)
> Oregon beat Oklahoma State (Big win)
> Oregon St. beat Pitt
> USC spanked Penn State
> 
> *MWC* 2-2
> 
> BYU lost to Arizona
> Colorado St beat Fresno State
> TCU beat Boise State
> Air Force lost to Houston
> Utah to be determined
> 
> *Big East* 3-2
> 
> South Florida beat Memphis(they have a football team :shock: )
> West Virginia beat North Carolina (same as above)
> Rutgers beat North Caroline St. (WTF)
> Pitt lost to Oregon State
> Cincinnati lost to Virginia Tech (can't believe this is a BCS game!)
> Conn. is to play Buffalo
> 
> Looking at these games I would say the PAC-10 played tougher teams and won all of them. The big east plays nobody in bowl games, so it is hard to say they are better than the MWC because they won more bowl games.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that Utah State is a research institution.
> 
> Shane
Click to expand...

Now we just need a score keeper that can hit a button correctly! :shock: :lol:


----------



## trouthunter1

*UTES 28 bama 17*

GO UTES!!!!!!

-()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## Comrade Duck

jahan said:


> Now we just need a score keeper that can hit a button correctly! :shock: :lol:


Notice I said research institution, not school of technology.

Shane


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Predictions:
> 
> I think the Utes Lose
> 
> Bama 37 Utes 13
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of agree but I think it'll wind up a USC-Penn State style matchup where the Tide cruises in the last quarter or so letting Utah gain back some "garbage time" points. Who knows though... the SEC is pretty well known for their big scores in bowl games so they very well could just pile it on to make a point (this is what I'd love to see).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> *Turnovers are Utah's* only hope. If the Tide take care of the ball, Utah will be lucky to have the ball for 12 minutes the entire game. I'm still saying 35-12 on 4 Sakoda FGs. Utes won't score a TD.
Click to expand...

I agree completely, Utah needs to create turnovers and not have many themselves. I love your confidence in your team and they are very good, but after tonight, win or lose, I think Bama fans will have a little more respect for the Utes. I have done a prediction back several pages and I forgot what it was, score wise, I still think Utes win this game.


----------



## bowhunter3

Utes by 3


----------



## Comrade Duck

Hopefully for the Utes sake they can handle the SEC speed better than Texas Tech could. Ole Miss ran all over them.

Shane


----------



## HighNDry

Do you know how to spell MASSACRE?
Which way will it go: UTES scalping the southern boys? TIDE rolling in strong?
Bloodfest, birds of prey waiting upon the corpse
Red flowing river of bruised flesh
Cheers erupt from crimson or red
Dead men coaches with nothing to say
Game on
Carry out the weak
Cover your eyes and cry


----------



## trouthunter1

Hey zoob fans,,,,I guess our quest for perfection worked out a little better than yours did!!!!! 
-()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## Huge29

trouthunter1 said:


> Hey zoob fans,,,,I guess our quest for perfection worked out a little better than yours did!!!!!
> -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/-


U R pathetic!!! Even at a moment of the best game in school/conference and arguably state history all you can talk about is big brother??!! Get a life already and put down the beer!!!


----------



## proutdoors

Huge29 said:


> trouthunter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey zoob fans,,,,I guess our quest for perfection worked out a little better than yours did!!!!!
> -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/-
> 
> 
> 
> U R pathetic!!! Even at a moment of the best game in school/conference and arguably state history all you can talk about is big brother??!! Get a life already and put down the beer!!!
Click to expand...

Did you expect anything else from utefan? A leopard and it's spots, utefan even when doing the unthinkable still worries about BYU. Classic. :roll:


----------



## HOGAN

B-Y-Who?


----------



## Comrade Duck

trouthunter1 said:


> Hey zoob fans,,,,I guess our quest for perfection worked out a little better than yours did!!!!!
> -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/-


I'm not surprised.

I'm waiting for CS to get off probation so he can start the thread of how Cougar Fans ate humble pie watching the Utes win the sugar bowl.

In all honesty though, there is a good argument to be made of who is big brother now. The last great season the Cougs had that even comes close to what the Utes accomplished this year was over a decade ago. (not since 96) The Utes have done it twice in 5 seasons. How are the 04 and 08 Utes any different than the 84 Cougs other than they are now in a system that won't give them a chance at #1. (Thanks to BYU) At what point do the Cougs become the little bro?

As much as I love the Cougs, Utah isn't just a basketball school any more.

Shane


----------



## flyguy7

well put, Comrade. The Utes are becoming the Big Brothers at football, while BYU is becoming the dominant basketball team of the two. Funny how things work.


----------



## Dead Drifter

Many BYU fans were cheering on Utah.
That's the difference with the fans. BYU knows that a Ute win is good for the MWC as a whole. Ute fans can only rub it in and wish the worst of luck to the Y. They just don't get it.
They would rather play a 0-12 Y team for some reason. Why wouldn't you want to have great teams throughout the conference so the naysayers will start looking at the MWC as a legit conference. It is for your own good. Ute fans just don't get it.

Enjoy your season and your accomplishments without spitting on the Cougars. It just makes you look retarded.


----------



## seniorsetterguy

I've said in on other threads: Awesome butt kicking, UTES!!! We COOGs had your back and were cheering as if our Cougs were out there. UTES are #1.

See you in November!


----------



## Comrade Duck

seniorsetterguy said:


> I've said in on other threads: Awesome butt kicking, UTES!!! *We COOGs had your back and were cheering as if our Cougs were out there.* UTES are #1.
> 
> See you in November!


Not all of us Coogs. I'm sorry, it's been ingrained into me for way to long. I guess I just don't get it.

As a football fan though I can recognize an amazing accomplishment and give credit where credit is due.

Shane


----------



## Dead Drifter

You don't get it. The MWC will never get the recognition or respect until all the teams in the conference become good. That's why they made the BCS, becasue they think other conferences have weak teams and conferences like the SEC and Big 12 have tougher teams throughout.

Getting respected teams throughout the MWC will pay in the long run for both BYU and Utah. It's not that tough to figure out.

Funny how even with the fantastic accomplishments of this years Utah team, the fans still have to make remarks about BYU's quest for perfection. Playing good teams is to Utah's benefit even if it is BYU.


----------



## Comrade Duck

Dead Drifter said:


> You don't get it. The MWC will never get the recognition or respect until all the teams in the conference become good. That's why they made the BCS, becasue they think other conferences have weak teams and conferences like the SEC and Big 12 have tougher teams throughout.
> 
> Getting respected teams throughout the MWC will pay in the long run for both BYU and Utah. It's not that tough to figure out.
> 
> Funny how even with the fantastic accomplishments of this years Utah team, the fans still have to make remarks about BYU's quest for perfection. Playing good teams is to Utah's benefit even if it is BYU.


You're right, I guess I don't understand. Last time I checked though they were our rivals. It doesn't matter who I cheer for, it's not going to affect the outcome of any game. I don't think any less of BYU fans who cross team lines to cheer on the Utes, so get off your soap box and quit looking down on those of us who appreciate the rivalry differently than you do. I won't cheer for the Utes. Period.

I do think it is pathetic however, even after all this team accomplished this year, that some U fans go right to the U/Y comparison. I think your own teams accomplishments should mean more than your rival's failures. To each their own though.

I believe the Utes have given their fans more than enough to cheer about without worrying about Cougar fans.

Shane


----------



## UintaMan

Dead Drifter said:


> You don't get it. *The MWC will never get the recognition or respect until all the teams in the conference become good. That's why they made the BCS, becasue they think other conferences have weak teams and conferences like the SEC and Big 12 have tougher teams throughout.*
> Getting respected teams throughout the MWC will pay in the long run for both BYU and Utah. It's not that tough to figure out.
> 
> Funny how even with the fantastic accomplishments of this years Utah team, the fans still have to make remarks about BYU's quest for perfection. Playing good teams is to Utah's benefit even if it is BYU.


I'm not sure I agree with you on everything. Last night, the Utes played a HUGE role in making the nation and every sports writer-ESPN comentator out there start taking the MWC into consideration! The BCS is the BCS till it gets changed, however, the persuasion of the Utes kicking the SEC's 2nd best teams ass and undefeated number 1 team in the country for most of the year will do wonders for the perception of the MWC. We just need to keep this rolling year in and year out, I don't even care if it's the Utes every year, they will pave the way if I the day ever comes that I get to watch and cheer for my Cougs to have a season like the Utes just did. The recognition is coming in a big way after this, not to where it needs to be yet but they can't turn their heads up at us any more. What do they have to say now that they can't say the MWC can't and never will measure up to the SEC? From top to bottom, no we are not better and don't compare, however, to say that our number 1 or even top 3 teams don't have a chance against the SEC's top 3 or the big twelves top 3 in any bowl game just isn't true.


----------



## UintaMan

Comrade Duck said:


> trouthunter1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey zoob fans,,,,I guess our quest for perfection worked out a little better than yours did!!!!!
> -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/-
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not surprised.
> 
> I'm waiting for CS to get off probation so he can start the thread of how Cougar Fans ate humble pie watching the Utes win the sugar bowl.
> 
> *In all honesty though, there is a good argument to be made of who is big brother now. *The last great season the Cougs had that even comes close to what the Utes accomplished this year was over a decade ago. (not since 96) The Utes have done it twice in 5 seasons. How are the 04 and 08 Utes any different than the 84 Cougs other than they are now in a system that won't give them a chance at #1. (Thanks to BYU) At what point do the Cougs become the little bro?
> 
> As much as I love the Cougs, Utah isn't just a basketball school any more.
> 
> Shane
Click to expand...

After watching this game and yes I was hoping for a Ute win because of the respect thing for the conference, I came away with major respect for the Utes and their football program. I have talked a lot of crap about Wittingham as a Coach and had to eat my words last night more than I ever have, he and his coaching staff were incredible and had an awesome game plan from the start, he knows how to get his team prepared and up for the big games, something Bronco and his coaching staff need some work on. I wouldn't go as far as saying that I'm a Ute fan now, however, Utah and it's football program has my respect and quite honestly I am a jealous BYU fan. Utah is now by far the best football program in the state of Utah as far as the recent past and the present. Being a BYU fan I really could care less about all their WAC championships and although we do have a National Championship in 1984, the Utes did the exact same thing in 2005 and now 2008, they are just getting screwed as far as I'm concerned because of the way the system is right now, if it was the same as in 1984 as far as I'm concerned the Utes would have two National Championships to BYU's 1. The Ute program is the big brother and BYU has officially taken a back seat period as far as I'm concerned! Major props and congrats to all the Ute fans that again were part of another PERFECT season!


----------



## .45

fatbass said:


> Harumph!


In you're case fatbass......very well put !!!! :lol:


----------



## snobiller22

snobiller22 said:


> Prediction Utah 24 Bama 17
> 
> 
> 
> snobiller22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocked now, but we'll see.
> 
> The Utes don't get enough credit. Sure they aren't as good as the '04 team, but they are more talented.
> 
> They have to stop the run, well "contain" the run to accomplish this and they have to do it early. If they are able to do this then my score stands. IF not, then yes we may get beat by something like 44-24 ish.
> 
> But i think Kruger and Misi will do just fine, plus i see Sylvester having a big game.
Click to expand...

Dang i'm good boys. I told you Sylvester would have a big game 3 sacks, he's going to have a hell of a year next year. Plus Kruger, Future Probowler, nuff said.

I knew the D would stand, i was suprised at how effecient Johnson was. What can you say though, the kid is just a winner!!!

I'm not so sure they could have been beat that night by anybody


----------



## Riverrat77

Dead Drifter said:


> You don't get it. The MWC will never get the recognition or respect until all the teams in the conference become good. *That's why they made the BCS, becasue they think other conferences have weak teams and conferences like the SEC and Big 12 have tougher teams throughout.*


And its been proven so.... one good team every few years isn't going to cut it. TCU helped this year with their good run, but Consistency has to come into play and taking four years between BCS appearances for your conference isn't really consistent. Sorry. :| Maybe thats because the top three teams here always play each other tough but since the 02 season, only one team from the MWC winds up even close to the top 10 and most of the time there is only one in the whole top 25 when one of the three (Utah, TCU and BYU) are really highly ranked. This is the first year in seven that the MWC will have a chance to have two teams in the top 15 and possibly the top 10 if things shake out right. 
02 - TCU #23
03 - Utah #21, TCU #25
04 - Utah #4
05 - TCU #11
06 - BYU #16, TCU #22
07 - BYU #14
08 - This isn't final rankings obviously. Utah #7, TCU #11, BYU #17.



Dead Drifter said:


> Playing good teams is to Utah's benefit even if it is BYU.


If BYU can actually win those games... if they don't and get hammered like TCU did against OU, then expect whatever respect the Utes earned this year to be unraveled pretty quickly especially if the Utes struggle next year as well. :?


----------



## snobiller22

Part of the reason though is that recruiting is ridiculous. You have to take every 3 to 4 years to have a contending team. There isn't ONE of the ESPN U top 150 recruits that is going to one of these three teams, but yet these three team still muster a good enough team out of these mediocre recruits. What does that tell you about the programs? That the facilities, coaching, and everything is in place to have what it takes to compete at the "BCS" level.

Think about it, my old high school (cottonwood) has the number 1 offensive lineman in the country and not even one of his considerations was to stay in the state. There is so much talent here in Utah, but it all gets shipped to the "big name" schools.

If you were a top recruit, would you pick a team that is in a BCS confrence or pick a team from the MWC?? IF i want the best chance of playing on after college, i would be seen more at one of these "BCS" schools right?

Basically what i'm saying is, the programs have what it takes to consisently compete. But they can't because they can not get the recruits. Sure winning the Sugar Bowl helps the Utes, but I doubt there can be a BCS contender year in and year out simply because of the caliber of recruits that the MWC is able to snag.


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> Dead Drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Playing good teams is to Utah's benefit even if it is BYU.
> 
> 
> 
> If BYU can actually win those games... if they don't and get hammered like TCU did against OU, then expect whatever respect the Utes earned this year to be unraveled pretty quickly especially if the Utes struggle next year as well. :?
Click to expand...

You must have selective memory. How soon you forget about TCU beating Oklahoma the previous meeting between the two schools. :roll: How quickly YOU dismiss victories by 'lesser' schools, but YOU hold onto defeats for life. :? The MWC will have TWO teams ranked in the Top Ten with one in the Top 2-3. If that doesn't equate to 'respect' from the likes of YOU, then nothing will.


----------



## buggsz24

proutdoors said:


> You must have selective memory. How soon you forget about TCU beating Oklahoma the previous meeting between the two schools.


If you have to go back to 2005 to find the last time the two teams met (with a TCU win), its going to be rather difficult to make the argument that this is still relevant. The sad reality is the Utes domination of a perennial powerhouse will soon be forgotten as victories of the past aren't relevant when discussing this years team. Hopefully this situation, that of Texas, Texas Tech and Boise will be the final straw to get into some type of playoff or plus one set up.



proutdoors said:


> with one in the Top 2-3


I really doubt that the Utes will get anything but fourth in the BCS, the AP is probably a different story though. Not what I want or believe, just what I see happening.


----------



## Riverrat77

proutdoors said:


> If that doesn't equate to 'respect' from the likes of YOU, then nothing will.


Its ONE year Pro.... its not like this is something this conference pulls off every year. Thats where the lack of respect lies, not just with me but with anyone else that is selling the MWC short... and that to me is justifiable. One year every once in a great while doesn't equal respect.


----------



## proutdoors

Riverrat77 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that doesn't equate to 'respect' from the likes of YOU, then nothing will.
> 
> 
> 
> Its ONE year Pro.... its not like this is something this conference pulls off every year. Thats where the lack of respect lies, not just with me but with anyone else that is selling the MWC short... and that to me is justifiable. One year every once in a great while doesn't equal respect.
Click to expand...

The MWC has been 'allowed' to play in two BCS games, and they won BOTH! In fact non-BCS teams are 3-1 in BCS bowl games. The MWC has as good/better credentials as the Big East/ACC/Big Ten/Pac Ten. Strength of schedule is bogus, as it is based on a built in biased starting point. teams from BCS conferences are automatically at an advantage of SofS because of pinhead views like yours that football is played 'better' in BCS conferences than non-BCS conferences. How many BCS teams are willing to schedule road games against Utah/TCU/BYU/BSU/FSU/ECU/Tulsa? It's a sham and the suits in the back room are pulling teh puppet strings and folks like you are more than happy getting jerked around.


----------



## flyguy7

hmmm, funny how Utah is the only team to play (and finish) in two BCS games with an undeafeted record. Not USC, not Texas, not Oklahoma, but UTAH. If I was a Pac-10 homer like you, Riverrat, i'd be kinda whiny, too I guess. :roll:


----------

